# Anybody File for Unemployment Yet?



## 25rides7daysaweek

Hey Fellow Drivers.

I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
are now eligible it's time to do it now.

I think I heard that in addition to
the money that the state gives 
there will be an additional $600 
a week from the feds.

Let's share information about filing 
and our payment timelines here.


----------



## SHalester

well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


----------



## WAHN

No intention of filing on my end, but here in PA, self-employed can't apply yet.

They'll be creating a separate form on the UC site.

Might happen sometime this week.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

This is what I posted elsewhere...

Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...

My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.

While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...

Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.

At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
$600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)

I wish you all the best, stay safe.
And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
PEACE OUT.


----------



## Phila-mena

WAHN said:


> No intention of filing on my end, but here in PA, self-employed can't apply yet.
> 
> They'll be creating a separate form on the UC site.
> 
> Might happen sometime this week.


Im in PA and plan on filing. Not sure If I am eligible and by how much because I drive part-time. The issue is that Uber is 33% of my income so I can't pay 33 % of my bills...

I did look over the PA website and it does look like they're aware of that possibility for some. Will wait a week for clarification like everyone else...



Phila-mena said:


> Im in PA and plan on filing. Not sure If I am eligible and by how much because I drive part-time. The issue is that Uber is 33% of my income so I can't pay 33 % of my bills...
> 
> I did look over the PA website and it does look like they're aware of that possibility for some. Will wait a week for clarification like everyone else...


Actually just checked the PA site again. It looks like they are saying that GIG workers should wait:

*Self-employed Federal CARES Update*
The federal CARES Act will provide unemployment benefits to the self-employed, gig workers, and other individuals who previously were not eligible for unemployment. Special instructions will be provided to these individuals. At this time, you should NOT file a claim through the existing online system or phone number if you are not currently eligible for unemployment.

https://www.uc.pa.gov/COVID-19/Pages/UC-COVID19-FAQs.aspx


----------



## Reynob Moore

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


How are you viewing the online status? When I log into UI online I dont see any such option.


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> When I log into UI online I dont see any such option.


must be on the 'home' screen of the portal. Scroll down to the bottom: Claim Summary. More info is coming via snail mail supposedly. That was before I found where you can set all communications to be via email....


----------



## Reynob Moore

Weird I dont see a claim summary link


----------



## touberornottouber

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


I wish you luck. Florida is known for screwing workers. I'm thinking they pull out all the stops to deny and delay us. I'll be right behind you though. I am just waiting for there to be more documentation about it. I'll go ahead and "follow" you. Please don't be freaked out by it thinking I'm stalking you, I'm just following to make sure I see your next posts about it! 

I intend to apply for unemployment because I've probably lost over $5,000 due to this. But it was never my intention to "bum" around. I had applied for the census too but that was delayed because of covid. I was originally probably going to start March 16th.


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> Weird I dont see a claim summary link


link? Wouldn't work as it is behind user id/password......If one can login, they can get to the home screen of the portal. There is no link, just scroll to the bottom of the 'home' page.


----------



## Reynob Moore

Thats what Im doing... this is bizarre. I am logging in but this is what I see.

After logging in I get to this page.

When I click the home icon it takes me to the homepage but theres no claim info on it.

Maybe they just havent processed my claim yet so theres no info yet?

what link are you using to login?

Looks like theres an error with their website, that's the issue.


----------



## New Uber

Just to clarify something. You WILL NOT receive any FLORIDA State money. You will only receive maybe $600.00 if they give everyone the max amt. The Cares Act allows for Florida to re-bill the Federal Gov't for the $600.00 they may give you, if at all.


----------



## Mattrburris

Is there anyone at all in here who can help me figure out how to from the the NORTH CAROLINA umemployment website????


----------



## Gomra

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


In the last employer section, did you put in. "If you are an independent contractor, you should list yourself as your last employer." 


SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


Thanks for the post. When entering the past employer did you enter as independent contractor or 


SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


Thanks for the post. There are two choices in the instruction for last employer. Its says you can list yourself as an "independent contractor" or as someone misclassified as such and therefore list the rideshare company as the last employer?


----------



## Taxi2Uber

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


The amount on your 1099 is your earnings before paying U/L their fees.
Your 1099 total is $34,000.
Is that the number you claimed as your wages/income/earnings or whatever term they used?
Making your "wages" $34,000/52weeks = $653.85 per week

Your actual "takehome" will likely be 60-80% of that 1099 amount.
Of course the higher number is better, but I'm wondering if the "takehome" amount is the number they're after.
Or worse, if they are looking at Adjusted Gross Income, which would be significantly lower.

Also you later said you were making $4000 a month. 
With the numbers you provided, it doesn't seem to add up.


----------



## Andrew Philip

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


I filled out my application on California's edd website Monday March 30th. You mention something interesting that I too noticed. Why did it not ask for my quarterly income? I feel like maybe they'll just know. I chose the covid 19 option for not working , and then there was a tab later on for disaster and I put public health. As accurate as I possible can fill it out I did, just confused why there wasn't a section asking about earnings.


----------



## _Tron_

When Daisey77 sees this thread she's gonna be pissed.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/you-really-think-you-will-get-unemployment.389732/page-5#post-6068281


----------



## got a p

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


keep us posted bro! i am waiting for the go ahead from colorado gubmt.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


I applied today in NJ after staying home for two weeks. So in order to receive payment for last week I must
call a rep on the phone and ask for an interview with a claims examiner who will dig my info to make the decision to pay me or not.
I would say don't delay. The week goes from Sunday to Saturday so file by Saturday to get paid for this week now. Good luck!


----------



## got a p

argyowl said:


> I was able to get the money posted to my account as my first payment!


Can you provide some details? I think you are the first person to get the disaster relief, we would like to know everything if so.


----------



## LMS7299

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


I tried here in Pa. to file but I couldn't go any further because I needed to put in a UC# (Unemployment Comp) for Uber which I don't know where to get it. I tried calling Uber but of course can't get through. Were you able to file without this number? Would appreciate any info you can give me.


----------



## SHalester

argyowl said:


> I was able to get the money posted to my account as my first payment!


how odd the Calif UI portal doesn't ask for bank info. How you manage getting it or are you referring to a check?


----------



## LMS7299

got a p said:


> Can you provide some details? I think you are the first person to get the disaster relief, we would like to know everything if so.


Yes, please if you could let me know how you were able to do this, I would greatly appreciate it



argyowl said:


> I was able to get the money posted to my account as my first payment!


Can you please tell me how you went about this? Thank you



WAHN said:


> No intention of filing on my end, but here in PA, self-employed can't apply yet.
> 
> They'll be creating a separate form on the UC site.
> 
> Might happen sometime this week.


Thank you because I am also in Pa. and was trying to figure out how to claim unemployment since Uber is my only source of income currently.


----------



## Reynob Moore

UI Online website is such a pile of crap. I am unable to get to the screen that shows claim summary wtf. And you cant get a hold of anyone over the phone.


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> UI Online website is such a pile of crap. I am unable to get to the screen that shows claim summary wtf. And you cant get a hold of anyone over the phone.


are you able to logon at all? Are you using the mobile version? i used the full website, maybe that is the trick for u?


----------



## AllenChicago

ILLINOIS - The entire Unemployment Compensation online system crashed due to a "crush" of applications after our governor shut down the state. State Unemployment offices are all closed due to Covid-19 fears. Notice put on IDES website yesterday saying they'll get to work on programming the system to accept 1099/Contract workers after they learn how to do it.

Posted March 31, 2020 (See the last paragraph): https://www2.illinois.gov/ides/News Announcements Doc Library/Federal-Stimulus-UI-FAQ-March2020.pdf


----------



## oldfart

I completed my application in Florida today. And it took all day. Each page too several minutes to load and several times I got an error and had to start over. At one point I got a message that the site was down and would be back up at 6:30 pm. And it was. It took 3 hours to do what should have taken 30 min but I got it done

There was a check box to indicate the reason for the application was the virus. But no instruction regarding the $600 that’s supposed to come from the feds I’m going to try to call tomorrow with that question


----------



## Reynob Moore

SHalester said:


> are you able to logon at all? Are you using the mobile version? i used the full website, maybe that is the trick for u?


Yes I can log in but inexplicably the login page just shows what I showed you in the screenshot. When I click UI Online from there it gives me an error message.


----------



## Joe Knob

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


Congrats! You should be getting check probably



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


Just filed my California application.. waiting to hear back.. usually takes 10 business days to get a reply from what I've heard


----------



## Reynob Moore

Its a massive headscratcher to me that some people can go onto the same website and will be something different than others. When I log in I am unable to see the page that shows claim summaries etc.


----------



## Joe Knob

Reynob Moore said:


> Its a massive headscratcher to me that some people can go onto the same website and will be something different than others. When I log in I am unable to see the page that shows claim summaries etc.


They haven't replied yet. Still being processed. I'm in the same boat right now. (I had the same head-scratching moment earlier today )


----------



## Reynob Moore

Other people in this thread applied the same time I did and see their results already tho.


----------



## Joe Knob

Reynob Moore said:


> Other people in this thread applied the same time I did and see their results already tho.


I wonder if there is something you didn't put in right? or some other reason? Hard to say. They really deal on a case by case basis and everyone has a diff situation

Hope I didn't screw this up too! But the Department of Labor is expected to make an announcement soon with specific instructions for us. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Reynob Moore

I see a page that says "error occurred" when I click the UI tab after logging in. Do you get the same page? I posted a screenshot of it in one of my posts above.


----------



## Joe Knob

Yeah I get the same thing


----------



## Reynob Moore

wtf


----------



## Joe Knob

I wonder if we should have not listed the companies as employers yet.. Did you hit the ADD EMPLOYER button and enter your income info?


----------



## Reynob Moore

I would be shocked if that was the problem. At this point it looks like we dont have much choice but to wait for the letter in the mail.


----------



## argyowl

It's an error with the programming. Click on Return and don't ever use the back button. Browse directly to benefit UI login again after that happens and you should get the main interface.


----------



## Reynob Moore

Now when I log in, I click the UI Online tap and it takes me to the page with 2 options.

File a New Claim, Or "Register or Manage" When I click the Register or Manage button it takes me to the page asking for all my info to create a NEW UI online account

It is truly amazing how massive of a pile of crap this website it. Astounding. Super irritating.



argyowl said:


> It's an error with the programming. Click on Return and don't ever use the back button. Browse directly to benefit UI login again after that happens and you should get the main interface.


Theres no way for us to get to the page you are referring to.

Its starting to look more and more like for whatever reason our claims were just not processed, or have not been processed yet.

And its not possible to talk to anyone so we just have to wait.


----------



## Karen Stein

Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.

More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


You don't get unemployment. You don't quit and get it! There are rides out there and you chose not to do it. You do not qualify when you quit


----------



## touberornottouber

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You don't get unemployment. You don't quit and get it! There are rides out there and you chose not to do it. You do not qualify when you quit


As I recall you have some sort of other job? If so, pretty low to come on here and attack others...

I went out today for a couple hours. (I have a N95 mask). I got one ping but 20-25 minutes away in another town and the ride would have likely been $3. When business is this bad it is highly unlikely it is even profitable. That's 40 miles round trip for what is likely a $3 fare. Businesses aren't expected to stay open and operate at a loss.

In my state we are under a stay at home order for the entire month of April. My area and probably yours as well has been deemed a "major disaster area".

PS- You are also wrong. The stimulus changed it so people experiencing reduced earnings also get paid.



Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


It's a disaster, lady. People are being told to stay in for the entire month of April here. Stop judging others. There is no shame in someone collecting unemployment under the circumstances. They are bailing out companies with billions in earnings (why didn't *they* save?). I've lost probably $6,000 total between March and April. I'm filing and I really don't care if you don't approve.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

... not explaining this again to a mathematician to get a point across...


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> Its a massive headscratcher to me that some people can go onto the same website and will be something different than others. When I log in I am unable to see the page that shows claim summaries etc.


r u logging on from a smart phone or a desktop?


----------



## oldfart

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


correct I didn't pay any unemployment insurance so the state of Florida could and probably should deny my application on that score. But the federal government has created another pile of money for All workers, to include gig workers like us. (the $600) I think all of us are entitled and encouraged to apply for this.

the assumption is that we will spend this money, thereby keeping our economy going I would argue that you ought to do your part as a member of society, by taking this money and spending it


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You don't get unemployment. You don't quit and get it! There are rides out there and you chose not to do it. You do not qualify when you quit


theres a national emergency here 75%
of the country is on stay at homeorders.
The government told us to stay home That we qualified for state and federal unemployment for a while. 
If you are still out picking up any 
scraps that do happen to be out there eventually you will get the virus and 
be spreading it to people....
I never quit. 
My form specifically had a portion 
on it for a decrease in work due to
the covid19 national health emergency


----------



## Reynob Moore

SHalester said:


> r u logging on from a smart phone or a desktop?


Laptop


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> Laptop


do you get the personal pic and caption page? I wonder if you need to try another browser to see what happens.


----------



## OldBay

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


What about people who had a long career before rideshare and paid into the system for 10-30+ years?

I think most people that arrived at RS, if they are in their 30s or older have been paying into UEI for a long time.


----------



## Reynob Moore

SHalester said:


> do you get the personal pic and caption page? I wonder if you need to try another browser to see what happens.


When I log in this is the page I see


----------



## SHalester

OldBay said:


> before rideshare and paid into the system for 10-30+ years?


I've applied for UI, even tho I don't need it. I view it as it getting my money back. I paid into that and SDI for 40 years.....32 years at same company. AND so far looks like my claim was approved, which I find amazing in itself. If it turns into an actual check, i shall believe.


----------



## Reynob Moore

It's amazing that you can log in and see your claim summary. For sf one reason no.one else here can.


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> For sf one reason no.one else here can


well, I am Bay Area, just not SF. BUT another member in SF was able to apply, get approved and even progress farther than I in that they received a notice via snail mail. I just applied Sat, so no mail just yet as of yesterday. Haven't looked today yet.
I'd try another browser as a test. I use firefox and get in aok.


----------



## Reynob Moore

I tried Firefox, same thing. Would you be willing to show us step by step how youre getting to your claim summary? Maybe with screenshots? This is really weird. When I log in it takes me to the page I showed you.


----------



## SHalester

Start from bottom.


----------



## Reynob Moore

Thanks for doing that.

Confirmed. Upon logging in I go to a different page than you.

LOL UIonline.


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> Confirmed. Upon logging in I go to a different page than you.


did notice this time the blurb about firefox or chrome browsers. Might try chrome if you tried firefox.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> ... not explaining this again to a mathematician to get a point across...


You're right.
I should just accept what you say as fact.
My bad. 
Sorry for the maths. LOL


----------



## Reynob Moore

The only remaining explanation is that they havent processed mine yet which makes very little since considering we submitted them roughly the smae time.



SHalester said:


> did notice this time the blurb about firefox or chrome browsers. Might try chrome if you tried firefox.


Ive tried both. It takes me to the page I screenshotted and posted above.



SHalester said:


> did notice this time the blurb about firefox or chrome browsers. Might try chrome if you tried firefox.


Ive tried both. It takes me to the page I screenshotted and posted above.

SHale,

Did you file on 3-22?


----------



## SHalester

Reynob Moore said:


> SHale,
> 
> Did you file on 3-22?


sat, 3/21. FYI you want somebody's attn should use @SHalester etc so they get an alert; otherwise unless they stumble back to thread won't see it......


----------



## SteveAvery

I filed on 3/24. Have no EDD number to login yet to check my claim. Nothing in the mail. Just an account with a claim confirmation number.


----------



## nilakirkman

I'm able to see that page but it says my claim amount is 0 and my weekly payout is 0, I think this may be because I didn't put a last employer because I haven't had a W2 in 3 years, so there was nowhere for me to input any kind of earnings. I got a letter in the mail asking to fill out a weekly earnings/proof of looking for work report but it's kind of confusing. I'm thinking of just waiting a little longer until they formalize an online process specifically for self-employed/gig worker types.


----------



## Reynob Moore

nilakirkman said:


> I'm able to see that page but it says my claim amount is 0 and my weekly payout is 0, I think this may be because I didn't put a last employer because I haven't had a W2 in 3 years, so there was nowhere for me to input any kind of earnings. I got a letter in the mail asking to fill out a weekly earnings/proof of looking for work report but it's kind of confusing. I'm thinking of just waiting a little longer until they formalize an online process specifically for self-employed/gig worker types.


What day did you file?


----------



## nilakirkman

Reynob Moore said:


> What day did you file?


I think it was around March 19th, it was before the bill passed, I just got an email from gig workers rising recommending driver apply just to get the process started so it would move along quicker as changes were made


----------



## argyowl

SteveAvery said:


> I filed on 3/24. Have no EDD number to login yet to check my claim. Nothing in the mail. Just an account with a claim confirmation number.


Same but I filed on the 28th.


----------



## MusicMan71

Still waiting here in Michigan for them to update their system for self employed claims. Their site says do not apply at this time and should be ready in the next few days.


----------



## JaredJ

I filed with Texas last week. Received this correspondence the other day


----------



## tohunt4me

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


NO.
BUT I FILED MY TAXES TODAY !

They were open today !


----------



## JaredJ

tohunt4me said:


> NO.
> BUT I FILED MY TAXES TODAY !
> 
> They were open today !


It's going to take weeks, if not months for them to process that return. I filed mine a week ago.


----------



## tohunt4me

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


the GOVT. knows EVERYTHING !


SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


The Government KNOWS EVERYTHING !









Its what God told Adam & Eve about the Fig Leafs !

Government Trying to Play God . . . AGAIN !


----------



## The Christian driver




----------



## argyowl

Quantum surveillance.


----------



## steveNYC

in for later


----------



## 2win

I’m self employed and paying myself a w2 using an s-corp. The business is not driving for hire. My business is down 90% for over a month and I can’t afford to pay myself my usual salary. I actually fired myself and have filed for unemployment. I’ll also apply for the PPP loan and if approved I’ll hire myself back with the stimulus payroll loan forgiveness program.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

2win said:


> I'm self employed and paying myself a w2 using an s-corp. The business is not driving for hire. My business is down 90% for over a month and I can't afford to pay myself my usual salary. I actually fired myself and have filed for unemployment. I'll also apply for the PPP loan and if approved I'll hire myself back with the stimulus payroll loan forgiveness program.


I wish I'd known more about this. Just might be the gig-worker insight of the year.

Is true?
Applies to all / is usable method for all or do you have to make a minimum income to make this workable??
Are there downsides? (pay more in taxes or something?)


----------



## mrog1691

I filed in MO, it ask for the quarterly numbers, I did not do enough to get a 1099 from either company, I had a total of $3,500 combined for both quarters. I received a letter today telling me I was rejected as the only income they counted was a part time job at a golf course, where I did not make enough to qualify. They did not consider the Uber/Lyft income at all.


----------



## Badger420

Filed on March 20th, PNW state of Oregon. Email response back (today,April 3)  it’s still in process, and continue filing weekly claims.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

2win said:


> I'm self employed and paying myself a w2 using an s-corp. The business is not driving for hire. My business is down 90% for over a month and I can't afford to pay myself my usual salary. I actually fired myself and have filed for unemployment. I'll also apply for the PPP loan and if approved I'll hire myself back with the stimulus payroll loan forgiveness program.


And this is the way to do it. All the drivers that complain about wanting to be employees, which will lose us all our freedoms, are idiots... See next post.



CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I wish I'd known more about this. Just might be the gig-worker insight of the year.
> 
> Is true?
> Applies to all / is usable method for all or do you have to make a minimum income to make this workable??
> Are there downsides? (pay more in taxes or something?)


Yes, every driver has always been able to do this for their driving business. There can be pros and cons. An S Corp is probably not going to be the best way for most drivers to do it. An LLC would probably be easier.

Any driver has ALWAYS had the ability to form a legit business and pay themselves a wage, pay into unemployment, deduct healthcare costs straight off the top in their entirety, and possibly other perks. The company could own the car, or not. In general you shouldn't end up any worse off tax wise, and could potentially be better off. Every individual situation varies a little bit. In my state you can setup an LLC and maintain annual filings for like barely over $100 a year all in.


----------



## candycandy

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


can us uber drivers actually sign up for unemployment?


----------



## Milkmoney

I did in Chicago


----------



## kc ub'ing!

candycandy said:


> can us uber drivers actually sign up for unemployment?


Yes we can! But normally no. The issue is our ability to apply is new, strictly due to the pandemic and the infrastructure to allow us to apply doesn't exist YET. It will soon.


----------



## Karen Stein

After two weeks of reduced earnings - about 60% normal - this week has been a happy one. Indeed, if the weekend is similar, it may be my best week this year.


----------



## Chorch

Karen Stein said:


> After two weeks of reduced earnings - about 60% normal - this week has been a happy one. Indeed, if the weekend is similar, it may be my best week this year.


Good luck.


----------



## 2win

Karen Stein said:


> After two weeks of reduced earnings - about 60% normal - this week has been a happy one. Indeed, if the weekend is similar, it may be my best week this year.


What kind of trips? Trying to live vicariously through your courage to drive...


----------



## Cynergie

And then there is this....

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/02/uber-airbnb-lyft-unemployment-coronavirus/


----------



## Daisey77

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


Yet you'll still participate here on the forum, making us a part of your life&#129300;


----------



## Projecthelpusall

I applied March 15th , I received a letter and said 0 benefits...I put Uber as last employer. Should I re refile? Put me as last employer? Or wait?


----------



## Diamond Dog

LMS7299 said:


> I tried here in Pa. to file but I couldn't go any further because I needed to put in a UC# (Unemployment Comp) for Uber which I don't know where to get it. I tried calling Uber but of course can't get through. Were you able to file without this number? Would appreciate any info you can give me.


Does every Uber driver in NY need to fax a copy of the 1099k form to the same 518 fax number. I can't get through To UI to speak to an agent.



Daisey77 said:


> Yet you'll still participate here on the forum, making us a part of your life&#129300;
> Karen you may work for Uber, but you are not a driver. I paid into Unemployment for 40 years, never took it so, um, shut up.


----------



## The queen 👸

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


WOW


----------



## JenniferDenver

Daisey77 said:


> Yet you'll still participate here on the forum, making us a part of your life&#129300;


And probably


Daisey77 said:


> Yet you'll still participate here on the forum, making us a part of your life&#129300;


And probably Karen will files for unemployment too&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dug_M

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


Great advice, death is under rated not a big deal.... You should drive in New York City you'll make a killing.... no competition at all... Here in the Northeast were having a fun time... business as usual... Drive until you Die! Now that's a slogan I can use:confusion:


----------



## UberBastid

The queen &#128120; said:


> WOW


I know.
Isn't that something?


----------



## Daisey77

Projecthelpusall said:


> I applied March 15th , I received a letter and said 0 benefits...I put Uber as last employer. Should I re refile? Put me as last employer? Or wait?


 you probably should have waited , like everyone is saying.
What does your State's website say for PUA?

@Diamond Dog 
I'm guessing you were trying to comment on my post in response to Karen. However you edited my post instead so now it looks like I said what you were intending to say LOL I mean I absolutely agree with you but I get myself in enough trouble on my own LOL










Dug_M said:


> Great advice, death is under rated not a big deal.... You should drive in New York City you'll make a killing.... no competition at all... Here in the Northeast were having a fun time... business as usual... Drive until you Die! Now that's a slogan I can use:confusion:


New Uber slogan:
Uber -a company you will want to work for your entire life. Be Uberiffic and drive til you die


----------



## moJohoJo

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


Same here . Filed only a week ago but haven't heard anything back . I'm sure the workers are swamped with work . No word on stimulus check but so far.........nothing . Still driving 2 to 3 times a week . 8 to 10 hour days . Average take home pay equals less then
$ 4 an hour . Last week it was closer to $2.00 an hour figuring a gross of $ 47 dollars for 10 or so hours - minus gas ( $13 ) , car payment of $10 a day or $300 a month and pro rating my $143.00 a month car insurance & maintenance .


----------



## Ubergirl67

Here in South Carolina the PUA Section hasn't been onboarded yet, and I haven't read anything about when it will be. 
According to the info online, the regular UI part for each state at FIRST allowed people to file in early March, and most were disqualified due to "No Earnings" on file. Those websites also say NOT to worry, the system will catch up and recognize WHEN you first filed. I am curious to see how long it will be until the SC PUA system is up, and the backlog taken care of.... 

On the technical end, I've discovered over the years that "tablets" and iPads are NOT considered COMPUTERS by Government Systems, so it's off to the library for many of us. Even some laptops don't make the grade. Oh well....

In the Upstate of SC, the Jetport here has already listed 20 out of 41 flights for 4/5/20 CANCELLED. this airport usually has 150+ flights a day, down to a listed 1/3 of normal. 50% listed are already cancelled. This has made the major cities around the airport into ghost towns. The cities are now on lock down except for 2 or 3 workers in each restaurant who have survived the job cuts, and are preparing takeout for drive up customers. 
I went from meeting my personal goals on a daily basis to earning gas money in 4 - 8 hours. THAT is a problem...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Ubergirl67 said:


> Here in South Carolina the PUA Section hasn't been onboarded yet, and I haven't read anything about when it will be.
> According to the info online, the regular UI part for each state at FIRST allowed people to file in early March, and most were disqualified due to "No Earnings" on file. Those websites also say NOT to worry, the system will catch up and recognize WHEN you first filed. I am curious to see how long it will be until the SC PUA system is up, and the backlog taken care of....
> 
> On the technical end, I've discovered over the years that "tablets" and iPads are NOT considered COMPUTERS by Government Systems, so it's off to the library for many of us. Even some laptops don't make the grade. Oh well....
> 
> In the Upstate of SC, the Jetport here has already listed 20 out of 41 flights for 4/5/20 CANCELLED. this airport usually has 150+ flights a day, down to a listed 1/3 of normal. 50% listed are already cancelled. This has made the major cities around the airport into ghost towns. The cities are now on lock down except for 2 or 3 workers in each restaurant who have survived the job cuts, and are preparing takeout for drive up customers.
> I went from meeting my personal goals on a daily basis to earning gas money in 4 - 8 hours. THAT is a problem...


Air traffic down over 90% nationwide.


----------



## Daisey77

Good news is round trip tickets to Hawaii for $70. one way tickets to Florida for $20. Team building exercise in Hawaii with our stimulus money guys? LOL


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


And any holier than thou nobody who couldn't be bothered to get a real job and would rather risk infecting themselves and others and needlessly prolonging this pandemic isnt welcome in mine.



JenniferDenver said:


> And probably
> 
> And probably Karen will files for unemployment too&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


U know damn well she will


----------



## MajorBummer

Daisey77 said:


> Yet you'll still participate here on the forum, making us a part of your life&#129300;


Hope Karen is not anybody's caregiver.


----------



## Daisey77

MajorBummer said:


> Hope Karen is not anybody's caregiver.


&#128517;&#128517; poor souls . . . RIP


----------



## rkozy

I applied for unemployment and got approved instantly, but that's only because my W-2 job (working for a rental car company) has furloughed my division until further notice. It was very difficult to see on the State of Iowa's unemployment website how a "gig worker" would be able to apply for benefits. Perhaps you'd have to go through a telephone representative, which I hear is a real pain these days because of super long wait times.

I'm not even sure how they'd handle my situation, since 40% of my income comes from gig work, and 60% from my W-2 job. Everything is up in the air right now, but my hope is that the W-2 job remains idled for awhile. I'll be making way more money with the unemployment plus $600 per week than I ever could have under normal circumstances.

It has been incredibly enlightening to watch Trump embrace out-and-out socialism to save the economy...so he can save his own job. I guess that shows where his real values system resides.


----------



## jeanocelot

I have the status of "financially ineligible". I am working with my state senator to talk to someone about just what this means. (I am in LA, Louisiana).


----------



## Homie G

Anyone been deactivated after applying for unemployment?

Not that it would be the in of the world... We're trying to save lives by not catching and spreading this crap.

What's the best way to apply? 

Independent contractor or "employed" by uber using their EIN #


----------



## Bigmall

Milkmoney said:


> I did in Chicago
> View attachment 442327


I tried in Illinois but it just says I've exhausted my benefits. I've never used unemployment ever so I'm just wondering if you did anything specific to allow your request to be processed? I got a card in the mail but no certification day. Please let me know.


----------



## Joetheterp

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


Great post. Arizona doesn't even have a way to file for gig workers, uber, lyft, etc. Only one issue with your post. Arizona is lower than Florida. Max unemployment here is $240, before taxes.


----------



## L. Shaw

Homie G said:


> Anyone been deactivated after applying for unemployment?
> 
> Not that it would be the in of the world... We're trying to save lives by not catching and spreading this crap.
> 
> What's the best way to apply?
> 
> Independent contractor or "employed" by uber using their EIN #


Now that you say that...i received an email that i was deactivated from Uber about 2 weeks ago...i didn't even click on it because i stopped driving when our city put the Stay at home order in place...but my full time job laid us off and i was approved for Unemployment...weeks ago...no problem...but i bet Uber is communicating with the Unemployment offices and deactivating ppl that are approved for Unemployment...so they won't double dip....that makes sense & that would explain that email i received out the blue....just a thought


----------



## UberBastid

L. Shaw said:


> Now that you say that...i received an email that i was deactivated from Uber about 2 weeks ago...i didn't even click on it because i stopped driving when our city put the Stay at home order in place...but my full time job laid us off and i was approved for Unemployment...weeks ago...no problem...but i bet Uber is communicating with the Unemployment offices and deactivating ppl that are approved for Unemployment...so they won't double dip....that makes sense & that would explain that email i received out the blue....just a thought


Why do you think Uber would care if a driver ****s the government?
They been doing it for ten years?

No connection.


----------



## Invisible

In my state of WI, they're telling us to wait to apply because they are waiting for instructions on US DOL (noted in second paragraph).

This message pops up.


----------



## K-pax

Invisible said:


> In my state of WI, they're telling us to wait to apply because they are waiting for instructions on US DOL (noted in second paragraph).
> 
> This message pops up.
> 
> View attachment 443406


same in WA. come on DOL... issue ****ing guidance!


----------



## Invisible

K-pax said:


> same in WA. come on DOL... issue @@@@ing guidance!


My pop up said mid to late April, so that probably means April 30th. At least they didn't say end of May.


----------



## SHalester

I applied, was approved and now just 'certified' which is asking some questions about this and that. seems to be accepted. Last step will be first check, which i think covers 2 weeks. No display of the Federal $600 yet, tho. I did send an email asking when that will show up. Not expecting an answer this decade, tho.....

sorry, that's for Calif. Applied 3/28, approved few days later. Just before the huge crush I imagine.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

SHalester said:


> I applied, was approved and now just 'certified' which is asking some questions about this and that. seems to be accepted. Last step will be first check, which i think covers 2 weeks. No display of the Federal $600 yet, tho. I did send an email asking when that will show up. Not expecting an answer this decade, tho.....


Which state are you in?
Edit: I see you are in California


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

Joetheterp said:


> Great post. Arizona doesn't even have a way to file for gig workers, uber, lyft, etc. Only one issue with your post. Arizona is lower than Florida. Max unemployment here is $240, before taxes.


Sorry to hear that for sure. Thought we were the lowest with $275.00 before taxes. Keep trying to file AROUND 4 TO 4:30 AM when fewer people are awake... use internet explorer... file because... even if you do not get state money and more than likely we wont... you are guaranteed federal money - $600.00 per week. I wish all of you the best.


----------



## Invisible

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> Sorry to hear that for sure. Thought we were the lowest with $275.00 before taxes. Keep trying to file AROUND 4 TO 4:30 AM when fewer people are awake... use internet explorer... file because... even if you do not get state money and more than likely we wont... you are guaranteed federal money - $600.00 per week. I wish all of you the best.


Wish you the best, too.


----------



## Daisey77

The states can do anything until they sign the agreement with the secretary


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> Sorry to hear that for sure. Thought we were the lowest with $275.00 before taxes. Keep trying to file AROUND 4 TO 4:30 AM when fewer people are awake... use internet explorer... file because... even if you do not get state money and more than likely we wont... you are guaranteed federal money - $600.00 per week. I wish all of you the best.


Can you explain that?
I thought you had to qualify for state UI first in order to get the extra Federal $600.

Are you saying you could be rejected for stateUI but still get the extra fed $600? How would you make that happen?


----------



## K-pax

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Can you explain that?
> I thought you had to qualify for state UI first in order to get the extra Federal $600.
> 
> Are you saying you could be rejected for stateUI but still get the extra fed $600? How would you make that happen?


I'm pretty sure you have to be on state UI to get the federal $600. It will be whatever the state gives you plus $600.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

K-pax said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to be on state UI to get the federal $600. It will be whatever the state gives you plus $600.


Yep. All good here. thx.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


Dang I know it's bad if you ain't out there. Hopefully this levels out soon.


----------



## L. Shaw

UberBastid said:


> Why do you think Uber would care if a driver @@@@s the government?
> They been doing it for ten years?
> 
> No connection.


No connection...thats laughable. Read...reading is fundamental...I SAID they want to make drivers the gov't's problem...so its less Liability for Uber...thats why they are not accepting new drivers (no new liabilities)...thats why the CEO pleaded for drivers to be apart of the stimulus pkg...that wasn't done for us...it was done to lessen their liability...a lady posted on a different thread how she uploaded a letter from her doctor saying she had to quarantine for 14 days and they deactivated her...her question on the forum was...aren't they supposed to pay me for those 14 days? I took a screenshot of an email...where Uber indeed said they we're paying people who had to be quarantined with official paperwork...but this lady has no access to the app because she's deactivated...so how will she request payment?...so what will she do, most likely...file unemployment.....which she should as well as getting the payment Uber promised....i bet Uber bit off more than they could chew...i bet that "fund" they had set up...was no where near what was needed...its all connected...read up on Event 201...you'll see how this whole thing was "simulated" weeks before it even happened....but i guess thats no connection either....right? Read....Read!!! Its all right in front of our face


----------



## observer

Ballard_Driver said:


> And this is the way to do it. All the drivers that complain about wanting to be employees, which will lose us all our freedoms, are idiots... See next post.
> 
> Yes, every driver has always been able to do this for their driving business. There can be pros and cons. An S Corp is probably not going to be the best way for most drivers to do it. An LLC would probably be easier.
> 
> Any driver has ALWAYS had the ability to form a legit business and pay themselves a wage, pay into unemployment, deduct healthcare costs straight off the top in their entirety, and possibly other perks. The company could own the car, or not. In general you shouldn't end up any worse off tax wise, and could potentially be better off. Every individual situation varies a little bit. In my state you can setup an LLC and maintain annual filings for like barely over $100 a year all in.


In California an LLC will run you over 800 per year.

You don't need an LLC to pay in to Unemployment Insurance, you can do that as a sole proprietor.

Most people don't pay in because they figure they'll never need it. Then they need it.

Also in California, Unemployment Insurance is full paid for by the employer. Drivers in California have been determined to be employees.


----------



## UberBastid

L. Shaw said:


> No connection...thats laughable. Read...reading is fundamental...I SAID they want to make drivers the gov't's problem.


I read what you said honey ... did you write what you meant? 
Writing is just as fundamental to communications as reading.

What you said is "but i bet Uber is communicating with the Unemployment offices and deactivating ppl that are approved for Unemployment...so they won't double dip."
And what I said was, "bullshit."
Well, I said it a little nicer than that ... but that was yesterday, and today you get the abridged version.


----------



## theMezz

I filed in NY last week after 7 tries
haven't heard amything


----------



## L. Shaw

How do you think their not communicating with the Unemployment office?...you have to put Uber or Lyft down as your employer...right?!?...so you think there's no contact being made...that driver that does 6 rides a month is now trying to file too
...maybe even providing fake documentation...so you think there's no verifying going on...its strange how my acct was deactivated when i wasn't even driving...but i also have an active unemployment claim from my w-2 job... But time will tell...when & if things start getting back to normal and drivers go out to drive...if their apps are not deactivated...and find themselves cut off from unemployment...or Uber requires some form stating your no longer receiving benefits to cut your app back on....mark my words....so its no disagreement needed...drivers will undoubtedly come back here & post...and update us


UberBastid said:


> I read what you said honey ... did you write what you meant?
> Writing is just as fundamental to communications as reading.
> 
> What you said is "but i bet Uber is communicating with the Unemployment offices and deactivating ppl that are approved for Unemployment...so they won't double dip."
> And what I said was, "bullshit."
> Well, I said it a little nicer than that ... but that was yesterday, and today you get the abridged version.


----------



## UberBastid

L. Shaw said:


> How do you think their not communicating with the Unemployment office?...


I don't care who they communicate with. I don't think they do either.



L. Shaw said:


> that driver that does 6 rides a month is now trying to file too
> ...maybe even providing fake documentation...


So what? Why do you care? That driver that does 6 rides a month needs a few hun a week more than Jeff Bezos does ... and I bet he applies for and gets millions ... free. 


L. Shaw said:


> or Uber requires some form stating your no longer receiving benefits to cut your app back on.


Why would they do that? Why would they care? How does doing that kind of investigation make them money? Does doing that kind of investigation open them to risk? Why would they do that?
Motive ...



L. Shaw said:


> you have to put Uber or Lyft down as your employer


No. You don't.
But, I think it doesn't matter at this point.

If all you do is drive for U/L you are self employed.
Uber is not your employer.


----------



## Daisey77

observer said:


> Drivers in California have been determined to be employees.


Thank you! I was reemed by @SHalester for saying this. Even with links to articles saying a judge had ruled that California drivers were employees


L. Shaw said:


> you have to put Uber or Lyft down as your employer...right?!?...


Actually since we're filing as independent contractors, I don't think they ask who your employer is. They might ask for proof of your income or gross earnings but I'm pretty sure they don't ask for your employer is


L. Shaw said:


> .its strange how my acct was deactivated when i wasn't even driving..


You most likely got deactivated because you hadn't completed one ride within the last 30 days. Of policy which they just recently added back into our agreements. The PUA is 100% federally funded. So I don't know why Lyft or Uber would give two shits if you were getting unemployment


L. Shaw said:


> or Uber requires some form stating your no longer receiving benefits to cut your app back on.


That's not the way it works. You only stop getting the benefits after you start working. So you would have to lie about being back to work to get a letter to give to Uber to allow you to come back and work?


----------



## observer

Daisey77 said:


> Thank you! I was reemed by @SHalester for saying this. Even with links to articles saying a judge had ruled that California drivers were employees
> 
> Actually since we're filing as independent contractors, I don't think they ask who your employer is. They might ask for proof of your income or gross earnings but I'm pretty sure they don't ask for your employer is
> 
> You most likely got deactivated because you hadn't completed one ride within the last 30 days. Of policy which they just recently added back into our agreements. The PUA is 100% federally funded. So I don't know why Lyft or Uber would give two shits if you were getting unemployment
> 
> That's not the way it works. You only stop getting the benefits after you start working. So you would have to lie about being back to work to get a letter to give to Uber to allow you to come back and work?


@SHalester and I have differing opinions on wether drivers are employees.

Uber/Lyft tried desperately to get an exemption to AB-5. They failed.

They tried to file a lawsuit to stop enforcement of AB-5. They failed.

CV-19 is the final nail in Uber/Lyfts coffin on the employee/independent contractor issue.


----------



## L. Shaw

Daisey77 said:


> Thank you! I was reemed by @SHalester for saying this. Even with links to articles saying a judge had ruled that California drivers were employees
> 
> Actually since we're filing as independent contractors, I don't think they ask who your employer is. They might ask for proof of your income or gross earnings but I'm pretty sure they don't ask for your employer is
> 
> You most likely got deactivated because you hadn't completed one ride within the last 30 days. Of policy which they just recently added back into our agreements. The PUA is 100% federally funded. So I don't know why Lyft or Uber would give two shits if you were getting unemployment
> 
> That's not the way it works. You only stop getting the benefits after you start working. So you would have to lie about being back to work to get a letter to give to Uber to allow you to come back and work?


All i know is some ppl are putting down Uber & Lyft because they've been on other threads asking for Uber & Lyft's address...and think about it if their just taking ppl word that their self employed
...several ppl will start lying claiming to be independent hair stylist...landscapers...rideshare drivers...there will have to be a 1099 or something to show this income

And when you think about it this is the primary reason why self employment has never been included in unemployment....because they know there's no real way to gauge what self employed ppl are really making...I've been to small businesses that have signs...cash preferred...and my daughters nail tech gives her a $5 discount for paying cash....they cannot gauge exactly what the self employed make to properly have them pay into unemployment...so they have always been excluded....and on the front end several ppl will be approved...that actually don't qualify or are providing false info...but month down the road we will hear stories of overpayments and ppl being required to make repayments if they truly weren't eligible...i remember it well from Hurricane Katrina


----------



## UberBastid

L. Shaw said:


> ...several ppl will start lying claiming to be independent hair stylist...landscapers...rideshare drivers...there will have to be a 1099 or something to show this income


Have a friend who is a real estate broker.
She does a lot of consulting ... occasionally sells something, but is more a counselor and consultant and job manager ... 
She talked to me on the phone the other day. Has had consultations with her CPA.

Very little of her income is 1099'd. 
Much of it is ... cash or barter.
She works with and for some people who are ... shall we say ... on the shady side of the road?

BUT, she reports all income. Even cash.
The barter stuff she reports at fair market value at the time of exchange, just like IRS likes.
Puts it on a tax return, and pays taxes on every nickle.
She does NOT keep records of WHO gave her money, and admits to a bad memory as to names; but she tracks the money.
When/if she deposits more than $10k she fills out the paperwork just like she's supposed to.

She is going to apply for federal loan/grant help. 
And she thinks she'll get some help.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Arizona is not allowing claims from uber drivers. Taxis drivers never received any benefits. When the wheels don't turn you make no money . Labels can change but the core fundamentals never will. Reality sucks huh billions of dollars generated, millionaires made and all made possible by me you and anyone who is currently not working. Thanks uber🤔


----------



## UberBastid

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Arizona is not allowing claims from uber drivers. Taxis drivers never received any benefits. When the wheels don't turn you make no money . Labels can change but the core fundamentals never will. Reality sucks huh billions of dollars generated, millionaires made and all made possible by me you and anyone who is currently not working. Thanks uber&#129300;


Don't thank uber.
It's not their doing.

Thank your politicians for giving to huge corporations that don't need it, and nothing for you.
Call your congressman's and senators office and tell them that you know when they come up for re-election.


----------



## K-pax

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Arizona is not allowing claims from uber drivers. Taxis drivers never received any benefits. When the wheels don't turn you make no money . Labels can change but the core fundamentals never will. Reality sucks huh billions of dollars generated, millionaires made and all made possible by me you and anyone who is currently not working. Thanks uber&#129300;


Citation please.


----------



## Unleaded

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


Just like the formal advusories we have continued to receive from Uber, i am sure that we will all receive updates shd instructions for filing. And wgen to file. It is important to hold off for the moment until the appropriate application form is created and made available and accessible online so that your application dies not find its way to the vast seas of regular applications. I am sure that scammers are preparing to help you part with your entitlenent, so stay akert abd aware.


----------



## Daisey77

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Arizona is not allowing claims from uber drivers. Taxis drivers never received any benefits. When the wheels don't turn you make no money . Labels can change but the core fundamentals never will. Reality sucks huh billions of dollars generated, millionaires made and all made possible by me you and anyone who is currently not working. Thanks uber&#129300;


Not yet because they don't have the system implemented. This program for us is 100% federally funded plus they get money for doing this. There's no reason for them to not do it.



Unleaded said:


> Just like the formal advusories we have continued to receive from Uber, i am sure that we will all receive updates shd instructions for filing. And wgen to file.


You won't get updates from Uber. I would recommend just checking your States unemployment website every couple days


----------



## Chorch

Anyone from Florida filing??
The website is impossible, so I’m filing the form on paper and sending it through regular mail... anyone with suggestions/ experience?

Anyone from Florida, please. Thank you.


----------



## Tunasub

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


By chance did you have 


ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


By chance did you have to click on" Reemployment Assistance" link to start the unemployment application


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

Tunasub said:


> By chance did you have
> 
> By chance did you have to click on" Reemployment Assistance" link to start the unemployment application


YES and then check the box - COVID-19 related unemployment


----------



## Sepelion

theMezz said:


> I filed in NY last week after 7 tries
> haven't heard amything


Cuomo will do the right thing; by right thing I mean sit in his mansion shopping for new fine ties and suits so he can look good at his daily televised conference talking about mama's sauce while all of the workers of NY run into a wall with the miserable state unemployment system.


----------



## Djfourmoney

I filed last week, haven't heard anything, just logged in to check.


----------



## AllenChicago

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Arizona is not allowing claims from uber drivers. Taxis drivers never received any benefits. When the wheels don't turn you make no money . Labels can change but the core fundamentals never will. Reality sucks huh billions of dollars generated, millionaires made and all made possible by me you and anyone who is currently not working. Thanks uber&#129300;


This document published by Arizona government says that you ARE entitled at least the $600 @ week from the Covid-19 employee/employer emergency assistance bill.

Link to Document: https://des.az.gov/sites/default/files/media/UI_Extension_CARES_Act.pdf


----------



## El Janitor

New LA Times Article about Uber and Unemployment for those here: https://www.latimes.com/business/st...QweaAHoiByxve6mRJNvM8GLFNRFrIEFkcVYOQtAxw2DIY


----------



## SodaBoy

Just filed last Friday April 3rd online and was approved Wednesday. I had a part time job as a cashier and grossed 6k for 3 months which I included filing out the California EDD. As for the Uber part, I only remembered being asked how many hours I worked per week, wasnt asked how much I made or there is no option to type it in the form. Now just waiting for the debit card to be sent from Bank of America.


----------



## mara

SHalester said:


> I applied, was approved and now just 'certified' which is asking some questions about this and that. seems to be accepted. Last step will be first check, which i think covers 2 weeks. No display of the Federal $600 yet, tho. I did send an email asking when that will show up. Not expecting an answer this decade, tho.....
> 
> sorry, that's for Calif. Applied 3/28, approved few days later. Just before the huge crush I imagine.


yes or no?


----------



## ggneria

HELP!!!
Sign-up, and hoping I can get some help/understanding on Unemployment. I've applied for Unemployment her in Las Vegas, NV. and found out that I was deny due to "As, you have not shown entering self-employment was more beneficial then the availability work, good cause for quitting the available work has been shown". Like really!!! I had a full time job as there is a lot of us that drive Uber to make the side cash. I realize that I could make more money just driving for Uber 30 hours a week and pay my bills. So, I gave my two week notice and my last day with my full time job was 2/2/2020, then a month later the shit hit the roof!!! I'm reading a lot of things on this matter. But at the time of me filing for unemployment there has been alot of changes that was not there at the time I filed for unemployment. Now, I have this DENY letter to dispute! my Deny letter I was able to locate on the NV unemployment website account which was mailed to me yesterday and I should received in a few days. I have until 4/20/2020 to faxed or post date my appeal. If, anyone has any advise where or what type of information I should attach to my appeal I truly appreciate. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## SHalester

mara said:


> yes or no?


well, for me it was a YES because I did have a W2 job that ended exactly 12 months ago....but I wasn't filing under that employer......in my case the online system DID find my last employer, but I didn't checkmark it. Had I not had that job, my answer would have been NO. Uber is not our employer. Even if some here jump up and down and say Calif drivers are employees; we ain't.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

K-pax said:


> Citation please.


Tried to apply for unemployment website would n


SHalester said:


> well, for me it was a YES because I did have a W2 job that ended exactly 12 months ago....but I wasn't filing under that employer......in my case the online system DID find my last employer, but I didn't checkmark it. Had I not had that job, my answer would have been NO. Uber is not our employer. Even if some here jump up and down and say Calif drivers are employees; we ain't.


Congratulations but odds are if you didnt have a w2 job you wouldn't of been approved.


----------



## SHalester

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Congratulations but odds are if you didnt have a w2 job you wouldn't of been approved.


maybe, maybe not.


----------



## AllenChicago

SHalester said:


> well, for me it was a YES because I did have a W2 job that ended exactly 12 months ago....but I wasn't filing under that employer......in my case the online system DID find my last employer, but I didn't checkmark it. Had I not had that job, my answer would have been NO. Uber is not our employer. Even if some here jump up and down and say Calif drivers are employees; we ain't.


After doing my taxes, I realized from the form 1099-K provided by Lyft, that I am self-employed and pay Lyft a cut of my gross revenue. If anything, we, as self-employed drivers, contract with Lyft/Uber to provide us with passengers. I never looked at it that way until yesterday, when filing taxes.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

AllenChicago said:


> This document published by Arizona government says that you ARE entitled at least the $600 @ week from the Covid-19 employee/employer emergency assistance bill.
> 
> Link to Document: https://des.az.gov/sites/default/files/media/UI_Extension_CARES_Act.pdf


Yes it does but not until Arizona gets the federal funds. So in my mind its deny deny until the federal funding is available and then watch we won't get state unemployment just the funds from the CARE act. Not the time for political red tape. Oh well the best to all trying to survive good luck.


----------



## bethswannns

Can you work part time while collecting unemployment?


----------



## Steve appleby

I filed this week. I highly doubt I'll get it in my state. I have zero faith in the government, they'll find a way to deny you benefits. they'll say that you don't qualify or you don't meet a certain criteria, or you make too much money. Trust me, they'll find a way to screw you over.



Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who files is ... not welcome in my life.
> You signed on as an independent contractor. You never paid into the pool. Crying now is like complaining how unfair it is you can't win the lotto without buying a ticket.
> 
> More to the point, you're not unemployed. Go out and drive. Sure, business is down, but that's the nature of business.


Speak for yourself lady. I hope you get the corona and die.


----------



## PTB

Reynob Moore said:


> What day did you file?


I filed 3/30 and get the same screenshot you posted when I login.

I did see this on the EDD website------

Step 1 - Monitor Email and Postal Service for Important EDD Claim Information
The majority of recent online claim filers will receive an email message from the EDD with a subject line of "New Online Account Created". That means your registration was automatically completed in the UI Online system. This will provide you the full functionality of the system so you can move more quickly to Step 2 and certify for your first benefit payment. For those who do not receive an email notifying that you have been auto-registered, if you have not filed a UI claim in the past several years, you will receive your letter with an EDD Customer Account Number in the mail, which you must have to fully establish your personal UI Online account that will then provide you the full functionality of the system so you can then move to Step 2.

NOTE: All customers will still receive important EDD claim information in the mail about two weeks after they apply. This will include a notice telling you what our wage records indicate you could receive in weekly UI benefits. For an initial estimate of your weekly benefit amount, use our UI benefit calculator.

You may also get a mailed notice instead that indicates we need more information from you to complete processing your claim. The situations that always take this additional time to resolve include:


----------



## Delsan19

I got my letter of denial from the state of Alabama today. They have zeros across the board with ”no employer ” listed. I listed Uber as my employer. I drove full time for a year until the end if March.
I will call tomorrow.


----------



## cesarin

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


How were you able to file? I coua way couldn't find a way to do it, thanks


----------



## PTB

Delsan19 said:


> I got my letter of denial from the state of Alabama today. They have zeros across the board with "no employer " listed. I listed Uber as my employer. I drove full time for a year until the end if March.
> I will call tomorrow.


question 
1e.Select the option that best applies to you.......I answered "Unemployed Self-employed Individual"

I am guessing here, but when they say "no employer", perhaps they are referring to your status as independant contractor or self-employed?

anyway, here is an excerpt from the guidance letter the Labor dept. sent to EDD regarding Pandemic Unemployment Assistance ( PUA)
read the green section in particular.
does Alabama have a "stay at home order in effect" ?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UNEMPLOYMENT INSURANCE PROGRAM LETTER No. 16-20 , Employment & Training Administration (ETA) - U.S. Department of Labor

page i-6, thank you Secretary of Labor !!!

k) The individual meets any additional criteria established by the Secretary for unemployment assistance under this section.
 The Secretary has determined that, in addition to individuals who qualify for
benefits under the other criteria described above, an individual who works as an independent contractor with reportable income may also qualify for PUA benefits if he or she is unemployed, partially employed, or unable or unavailable to work because the COVID-19 public health emergency has severely limited his or her ability to continue performing his or her customary work activities, and has thereby forced the individual to suspend such activities. For example, a driver for a ridesharing service who receives an IRS Form 1099 from the ride sharing service may not be eligible for PUA benefits under the other criteria outlined above, because such an individual does not have a "place of employment," and thus cannot claim that he or she is unable to work because his or her place of employment has closed. However, under the additional eligibility criterion established by the Secretary here, the driver may still qualify for PUA benefits if he or she has been forced to suspend operations as a direct result of the COVID- 19 public health emergency, such as if an emergency state or municipal order restricting movement makes continued operations unsustainable.


----------



## Steve appleby

A lot of states are going to deny rideshare drivers because they’re not under the W-2 and are not considered employees. It’s hopeless. To put it bluntly you’re on your own.

It sucks but this is the harsh reality and this is why people should not rely on the government to solve their problems. The fact of the matter is that the governmental response is always going to be too little too late Or no response at all

why people don’t understand that is beyond me. It’s catches catch can now.

I can tell you right now they were going to be a lot of politicians that are going to be out of a job after this is all said and done.


----------



## Djfourmoney

bethswannns said:


> Can you work part time while collecting unemployment?


 Yes I did, they call it Supplemental Benefits. Your Unemployment reward benefit is reduced after the first $100 earned in California. That still resulted in about $500 a month, only a little less than if I wasn't working at all.

The difference here is that you'll also get the $600 Federal cash from the recently passed law. So even with the reduced amount you'll still benefit.

I knew this going in and applied anyway, I said I was Self Employed and I just got the first claim form in the mail. They can pay me based on the W2 job for the last four years, I still have a sizable benefit amount available. I usually do my claim forms online, I was going to check online after getting it in the mail and the system will be down from 8 pm to Midnight.


----------



## PTB

Steve appleby said:


> A lot of states are going to deny rideshare drivers because they're not under the W-2 and are not considered employees. It's hopeless. To put it bluntly you're on your own.
> 
> It sucks but this is the harsh reality and this is why people should not rely on the government to solve their problems. The fact of the matter is that the governmental response is always going to be too little too late Or no response at all
> 
> why people don't understand that is beyond me. It's catches catch can now.
> 
> I can tell you right now they were going to be a lot of politicians that are going to be out of a job after this is all said and done.


sorry, but your uninformed opinion is not helpful to anyone. if your too lazy to read the documents, we understand and will dismiss your non-sense.


----------



## Djfourmoney

Steve appleby said:


> A lot of states are going to deny rideshare drivers because they're not under the W-2 and are not considered employees. It's hopeless. To put it bluntly you're on your own.
> 
> It sucks but this is the harsh reality and this is why people should not rely on the government to solve their problems. The fact of the matter is that the governmental response is always going to be too little too late Or no response at all
> 
> why people don't understand that is beyond me. It's catches catch can now.
> 
> I can tell you right now they were going to be a lot of politicians that are going to be out of a job after this is all said and done.


 If you are denied, demand a appeal. I'll bet you'll get it after the appeal. By the time the appeal is heard it's likely the program would have started.


----------



## Steve appleby

Djfourmoney said:


> If you are denied, demand a appeal. I'll bet you'll get it after the appeal. By the time the appeal is heard it's likely the program would have started.


Yeah by the time i file an appeal it's gonna take months for them to process it. Also with how outdated some of the systems are in some states I wouldn't be surprised if they lost peoples Applications.



PTB said:


> sorry, but your uninformed opinion is not helpful to anyone. if your too lazy to read the documents, we understand and will dismiss your non-sense.


Well, when you see people looting stores and When people are asked why are you looting stores? You can thank your government for denying you unemployment benefits and when you got a family to feed and you're broke then you gotta do what you Gotta do to survive.

I can tell you right now you have one more month of this and you're going to seek chaos in the streets. Stores are going to get looted, people are going to get robbed and people are gonna be fighting over food and supplies.

when the government denies them a lifeline what other options do you have?

And God help us all if there's a second wave


----------



## OCUberGuy

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


What was the timeframe from when you applied and when you received the update? Curious, due to I just went thru the whole process last weekend. Thanks


----------



## Chorch

The online system in Florida does not work.

I’m doing it thorough regular mail. Lets hope for the best ✌🏼


----------



## got a p

LOL, they are wanting to pass a second massive trillion dollar "stimulus bill"....they can't even get the first one right! :woot:


----------



## SHalester

OCUberGuy said:


> What was the timeframe from when you applied and when you received the update?


filed online 3/28. A few days later checked online to find claim approved. I didn't receive any email notice. Five days later received the snail mail certification, which is also available online. Sent the paper back and did the online certification. Check mailed this past Monday. Thinking check will arrive today.....maybe....
And per Calif Govenor my next check should include the Federal $600 per week.


----------



## Djfourmoney

Steve appleby said:


> Yeah by the time i file an appeal it's gonna take months for them to process it. Also with how outdated some of the systems are in some states I wouldn't be surprised if they lost peoples Applications.
> 
> 
> Well, when you see people looting stores and When people are asked why are you looting stores? You can thank your government for denying you unemployment benefits and when you got a family to feed and you're broke then you gotta do what you Gotta do to survive.
> 
> I can tell you right now you have one more month of this and you're going to seek chaos in the streets. Stores are going to get looted, people are going to get robbed and people are gonna be fighting over food and supplies.
> 
> when the government denies them a lifeline what other options do you have?
> 
> And God help us all if there's a second wave


 I don't disagree that systems are outdated, but we know why don't we? Successive NeoLiberal Congresses. IE we can't spend money on social services, infrastructure (not without insuring their mega construction buddies like Peck get work) and endless wars in the middle east but when a sitting president's re-election is at stake even the Republicans think it's okay to open the Gov's wallet.

The issue is the legacy of the last decade -

Savings and Loan Bust of the late 90's, Liberalisation of the banking rules established during the Great Depression, the ramping up of mergers and acquisitions of which Mittens Romney is one of the main beneficiaries of, the Dot.com boom/bust, Changing welfare as we know it, which set the stage for disinvestment in the rest of our social safety net except seniors who are a reliable voting block.

Not to mention the 2007-2008 credit crunch, aka sub prime loan bust, conveniently blaming not the banks for lending the money with questionable underwriting but the borrowers (you and me, especially people of color). TARP when all was said and done cost 16 Trillion dollars and guess what? The FIRST thing the Fed did when Covid-19 hit, but under pin the banks, why? Because all the financial analyst said that the country would get shut down. If the mass of people aren't working, don't get paid and on average have less than $400 saved for just such an emergency, the banks we're going to take it on the chin.

Can't have that can we? Sh*t why not? Bank of America didn't want to put a stop of mortgage payments as requested by Gavin Newsom. Wells Fargo has been on "We're the New Wells Fargo" ad campaign since being found guilty of robo signing critical documents that led to lots of people getting foreclosed on at the peak of the 2007-2008 crisis. Robo signing meaning the people that owned the home loans didn't sign the foreclosure agreement papers, I thought we called that FRAUD and a serious crime. You try that and see if you get away with a little more than a minor fine and slap on the rist like your five years old.

See America is angry but doesn't know how to get to the answer to the question. The question is how to we get there.Some on the right thought it was Trump. Many on the left think it's Bernie, lots in the middle think it's Bernie too, so how come he felt the need to drop out?

The media and trust me I sat there and watched it, it didn't matter if it was CNN, MSNBC, CNBC, Fox Business, Fox News, even Bloomberg would trash Bernie at every turn. You know the Neoliberal establishment was quaking in their boots. That is why they made so much effort to keep Biden from making gaffs on TV was to limit his appearances. That isn't exactly confidence inspiring isn't it? We make much of Reagan's last term as him being fully dysfunctional, IE Alzheimer's had kicked in. After seeing what it did to my own mother, not saying Biden is suffering from it, but with so many handlers around him is he actually making any critical decisions?

Also didn't the DNC learn anything from 2016? Apparently not, so their going to trot another Neoliberal establishment candidate out there and beg us Bernie Bros (which I am one) to vote for Biden.

I'm starting to really think that the DNC doesn't want to lost control and rather lose the election to keep the Clintonian wing of the Democratic Party in power.

I say all that to agree that the response is not surprisingly inadequate. The good news however is that Congress knows this and while the roll out will be slow (it always is...) you'll get another $1000+ dollar hit in May and possibly June. Likely more liberalization of UI benefits too, so I understand the pessimism.



OCUberGuy said:


> What was the timeframe from when you applied and when you received the update? Curious, due to I just went thru the whole process last weekend. Thanks


 I filed last week, claim form showed up yesterday (Thurs) about 5-7 business days.



Chorch said:


> The online system in Florida does not work.
> 
> I'm doing it thorough regular mail. Lets hope for the best ✌&#127996;


 Everybody in Florida should be banging the Gov and lighting up his switchboard.


----------



## got a p

one thing is for sure. trump should be worried about getting re-elected if this unemployment doesn't go through soon.


----------



## _Tron_

got a p said:


> one thing is for sure. trump should be worried about getting re-elected if this unemployment doesn't go through soon.


Well, for sure if the states try to claw back funds rushed to those whom are later shown to have not qualified, or if the $1200 Free Parking monopoly money is delayed, we may just wake up to Joe Biden as President.

Which is a thought more horrifying than getting infected by the virus.


----------



## SHalester

_Tron_ said:


> Which is a thought more horrifying than getting infected by the virus.


and if Biden does win, that would mean a majority don't agree with you. Hum.


----------



## Carblar

got a p said:


> one thing is for sure. trump should be worried about getting re-elected if this unemployment doesn't go through soon.


Most government employed bureaucrats are Trump hating Democrats or RINOs. Gee maybe that's why they want the delivery of stimulus money to be a cluster?


----------



## _Tron_

SHalester said:


> and if Biden does win, that would mean a majority don't agree with you. Hum.


You're righter than you think. I'm just as scared of the orange man, so yes, clearly in the minority.


----------



## DGlass

I live here in San Diego and filed a claim last Saturday almost a week ago now. I got an email back from EDD on Tuesday (4/7) saying I had “Week(s) available to certify online” so filled out the info as accurately as possible. My status says $0 for both weeks I’ve claimed so far??? Not sure why it says $0 under payment activity. I have no idea what is going on tbh. This is all new to me. I was under the impression we were getting unemployment as Uber drivers in California.

Is anyone receiving the same sort of info as me after they filed a claimed? If so, is this just an indication that my claim is still processing? I would think I wouldn’t have gotten as far as I did with being told to certify for two weeks, if my claim WASNT approved. I also haven’t received anything physical in the mail yet... I’m sure maybe others are in the same boat as me on this. And I apologize ahead of time if a similar concern was already addressed. 

Can anyone shed some light on my situation mine? Thanks!


----------



## got a p

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...9-contractors-gig-workers-can-file-on-monday/


----------



## doggerel

DGlass said:


> I live here in San Diego and filed a claim last Saturday almost a week ago now. I got an email back from EDD on Tuesday (4/7) saying I had "Week(s) available to certify online" so filled out the info as accurately as possible. My status says $0 for both weeks I've claimed so far??? Not sure why it says $0 under payment activity. I have no idea what is going on tbh. This is all new to me. I was under the impression we were getting unemployment as Uber drivers in California.
> 
> Is anyone receiving the same sort of info as me after they filed a claimed? If so, is this just an indication that my claim is still processing? I would think I wouldn't have gotten as far as I did with being told to certify for two weeks, if my claim WASNT approved. I also haven't received anything physical in the mail yet... I'm sure maybe others are in the same boat as me on this. And I apologize ahead of time if a similar concern was already addressed.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on my situation mine? Thanks!


Mine said "pending" for 10 days and now says "filed" here in NJ.

I was doing this full time. My weekly benefit rate is 0$.

I tried to claim and it could not be processed. Pretty sure we will receive denial letters soon.

So much for "gig workers will be covered."

The state is keeping that federal money.


----------



## DGlass

doggerel said:


> Mine said "pending" for 10 days and now says "filed" here in NJ.
> 
> I was doing this full time. My weekly benefit rate is 0$.
> 
> I tried to claim and it could not be processed. Pretty sure we will receive denial letters soon.
> 
> So much for "gig workers will be covered."
> 
> The state is keeping that federal money.


gotcha thanks for your input. I'm thinking once we get something in the mail it'll gives us further directions on how to claim but I could be wrong.


----------



## Projecthelpusall

I went in U/I website in Ca. Gig reunited who I belong to told me to send in contact on the website to tell them I’m a Uber driver and Lyft driver that was miss classified as a independent contractor. And my 1099k was gross $ x amount and my Lyft gross is $ x amount. Then I’m going to mail a copy of my 1099k for Uber and Lyft to EDD in Sacramento so they have gross earnings to go off of. That’s why are benefits say 0 right now. I just received a letter from EDD saying to keep looking for work even know I have a stay home order . I haven’t got a denial letter. I hope this helps. So if I were you I would go back online to U/I and select contact and write down the info I mentioned and mail a copy of your 1099k to EDd ASAP...


----------



## Djfourmoney

I got the insurance reward letter in the mail so it's all systems go. EDD UI Online said to check back on the 12th to certify your benefits IE fill out the online claim form. 

Based on experience, if it looks okay in Fresno, they will approve it quickly and you'll see money on your BofA debt card on Tues.

I did hear on Washington Journal that your 2nd week after approval will result in the turbocharged/UI on steroids additional money.


----------



## Surprise caddy

candycandy said:


> can us uber drivers actually sign up for unemployment?


Yes you can and you can be approved. I filed two weeks ago and just certified for benefits so should have my money this coming week. I can't vouch for the extra 600 yet because I haven't got it. These are crappy financial times for most Americans so don't give up keep trying and good luck


----------



## jeanocelot

I've just got approved, so I'll be raking in about $15K from this. I had been thinking about hustling with delivery (my 17 year old is a victim of age discrimination for delivering pax), but now I'm just going to staycation, at least until it makes sense financially.

💰💰💰💰💰


----------



## AllenChicago

Is everyone talking about some federal unemployment compensation program? Since this is not a city/state forum, I assume that you are. More info please. Thanks.


----------



## Daisey77

AllenChicago said:


> Is everyone talking about some federal unemployment compensation program? Since this is not a city/state forum, I assume that you are. More info please. Thanks.


It's the unemployment expansion from the CARES Act. 100% federally funded but the states are implementing it. It's a four month program for people who are not normally covered by regular unemployment. Such as gig workers and independent contractors. You get what's equivalent to the normal State UI. Plus $600 a week Federal boost

~~~~~~~~~~~~

My congressman is better than your congressman LOL

https://www.bennet.senate.gov/publi...eases?id=E4B3C199-442F-462E-8D6E-DA6851349FEC


----------



## DGlass

Projecthelpusall said:


> I went in U/I website in Ca. Gig reunited who I belong to told me to send in contact on the website to tell them I'm a Uber driver and Lyft driver that was miss classified as a independent contractor. And my 1099k was gross $ x amount and my Lyft gross is $ x amount. Then I'm going to mail a copy of my 1099k for Uber and Lyft to EDD in Sacramento so they have gross earnings to go off of. That's why are benefits say 0 right now. I just received a letter from EDD saying to keep looking for work even know I have a stay home order . I haven't got a denial letter. I hope this helps. So if I were you I would go back online to U/I and select contact and write down the info I mentioned and mail a copy of your 1099k to EDd ASAP...


Good to know! I received a physical letter in the mail from the EDD that asked me the same questions as when I was filing a claim online. I'm guessing they're having a hard time processing claims online atm and need some ppl to do it the old fashion way. I didn't send the letter back out yet seeing as it's the weekend and Easter today. Which btw, happy Easter to all! So what I will do is, as an extra sense of peace of mind, send back a copy of my 2019 1099k along with the paper work the EDD had me fill out. Hopefully that speeds things up... I also found a YouTube video of a guy who advocates for ride share drivers claiming unemployment benefits. I will attach the link below...








AllenChicago said:


> Is everyone talking about some federal unemployment compensation program? Since this is not a city/state forum, I assume that you are. More info please. Thanks.


I replied to another member in the forum with a video link attached. I hope that helps!


----------



## Djfourmoney

jeanocelot said:


> I've just got approved, so I'll be raking in about $15K from this. I had been thinking about hustling with delivery (my 17 year old is a victim of age discrimination for delivering pax), but now I'm just going to staycation, at least until it makes sense financially.
> 
> &#128176;&#128176;&#128176;&#128176;&#128176;


Your 17 year old also won't benefit from you being the dependent parent and getting an extra $500 from the emergency relief which sucks. Congress should fix this next time around.


----------



## ReallyRik

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


That's odd I live in California to and I applied back on March 27th and they said it takes 10 business days to mail your interview and your 10-digit number. If you haven't received this in the mail, you have not been approved. I'm still waiting for mine it's been 10 business days this Monday.


----------



## SHalester

ReallyRik said:


> If you haven't received this in the mail


I applied next day, online. A few days later it was approved. Received no email or snail mail notice on the approval. I did receive, via snail mail the first 2 week certification filled it out and mailed it back; plus discovered i could do the cert online and did it there too. EDD process both as I saw 'duplicate' certification once they received the paper.
The deposit was done 4/6 and the debit card arrived 4/11. I suspect the 10 day is delay for the debit car arriving?

They even answered an online question about when the Federal portion would be included; they said two weeks which matches what Newsom said that beginning sunday payments would include the $600.


----------



## AllenChicago

Daisey77 said:


> It's the unemployment expansion from the CARES Act. 100% federally funded but the states are implementing it. It's a four month program for people who are not normally covered by regular unemployment. Such as gig workers and independent contractors. You get what's equivalent to the normal State UI. Plus $600 a week Federal boost
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> My congressman is better than your congressman LOL
> 
> https://www.bennet.senate.gov/publi...eases?id=E4B3C199-442F-462E-8D6E-DA6851349FEC


 Then people in this thread who say "I've got my _______ today", are referring to their specific state unemployment benefits. Thank-you for clearing that up for me, Daisey! I'm glad some states are on the ball. Here in Illinois, the "system" won't be able to accept 1099 workers until late May. Nearby Michigan will have their system ready tomorrow, April 13th.


----------



## Daisey77

AllenChicago said:


> Then people in this thread who say "I've got my _______ today", are referring to their specific state unemployment benefits. Thank-you for clearing that up for me, Daisey! I'm glad some states are on the ball. Here in Illinois, the "system" won't be able to accept 1099 workers until late May. Nearby Michigan will have their system ready tomorrow, April 13th.


 Colorado is the same way as Illinois. They say it's going to be weeks. I'm glad I didn't stop driving, making myself dependent on this unemployment or stimulus check. Since Bozo Scalio made the unemployment guidelines as narrow as possible, by the time the states get this implemented, we're not going to qualify anyways.


----------



## Surprise caddy

Daisey77 said:


> Colorado is the same way as Illinois. They say it's going to be weeks. I'm glad I didn't stop driving, making myself dependent on this unemployment or stimulus check. Since Bozo Scalio made the unemployment guidelines as narrow as possible, by the time the states get this implemented, we're not going to qualify anyways.


Well good news fellow drivers I applied two weeks ago and certified for two weeks this morning and I got my first deposit to my Edd debit card and it has the extra 600 dollars a week. Hope everyone gets theirs soon good luck


----------



## bethswannns

Surprise caddy said:


> Well good news fellow drivers I applied two weeks ago and certified for two weeks this morning and I got my first deposit to my Edd debit card and it has the extra 600 dollars a week. Hope everyone gets theirs soon good luck


your state is better than many other states. other states congressman are trying to make things not easy for gig workers to apply for PUA.


----------



## Surprise caddy

bethswannns said:


> your state is better than many other states. other states congressman are trying to make things not easy for gig workers to apply for PUA.


Well hang in there Beth hope they fix that soon for everyone who's having trouble getting approved . I know everyone can use it and we all need it now. Good luck &#128077;


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

Good day everyone. Floridian here. Update on Unemployment.
Thought something was fishy when I logged in after 72 hours and I was "still pending approval." And, still awaiting any possible stimulus check (not yet hit the bank.) It has been 2 weeks and today it was time I filed for my "past 2 weeks of unemployment."

The system would crash each time requiring me to "close my browser" and re-log in. Put me back in the same spot each time and not getting further... so...

I broke down and called the DOE Number (on the website) only to not get anyone to pickup and it would "auto hang up on me" after suggesting I put an option for a call back - and only after it said it could not place a call back...

So, I called the other state number (under contact us) which then "I was internally transferred over to a rep" (after waiting 1 1/2 hrs for a rep to get on the phone.) The internal transfer took another 45 minutes but this time, I felt the call would be answered.

FINALLY, I feel like I am headed somewhere. The rep sent an email up the chain to review quickly my claim... 
Now to do the same thing all over again 2 weeks from now.

I hope you all are taking care of yourselves and your families.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


Indiana gig workers must file unemployment insurance first in order to get the covid-19 unemployment insurance from the government.

The state of Indiana has not set up the covid-19 unemployment insurance payment site as of yet. The instructions are for us gig workers here in Indianapolis and in Indiana to go to the workman's insurance site for unemployment everyday to find out when they set it up.










Thank you for applying for unemployment insurance benefits with the Department of Workforce Development. The Department recently sent you a MONETARY DETERMINATION OF ELIGIBILITY and the weekly benefit amount was $0. This is because earnings through self-employment or as an independent contractor / gig worker do not qualify as wages for unemployment benefits. Due to the recent COVID-19 Pandemic, you are likely eligible for assistance through the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA) program recently announced by the federal government. PUA is not yet available, but DWD is working to implement this program.


*If you are self-employed, an independent contract / gig worker (Uber, Lyft, Task Rabbit, Door-Dash, etc.)*or otherwise do not have sufficient wages to establish a regular unemployment insurance claim, DO NOT APPEAL.
If the Monetary Determination of Eligibility is accurate, you are likely eligible for assistance through the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA) program recently announced by the federal government. PUA provides assistance to individuals who do not otherwise qualify for unemployment. This includes self-employed individuals, independent contractors / gig workers, or others who do not meet the monetary requirement to establish a claim or others. The Department is working to roll out this new program as soon as possible. Please monitor our website at www.unemployment.in.gov for updated information and instructions to file for benefits.

*If you earned wages from an Indiana employer that are not listed*, go ahead and file an appeal.
You must file an appeal by the time listed in the Monetary Determination of Eligibility. Information on how to file an appeal may be found on www.unemployment.in.gov in the Claimant Handbook (see section "What if I Disagree with a Benefit Decision") or at https://www.in.gov/dwd/2356.htm.

*If you earned wages in another state, Federal Government, or Military Branch of Services*, DO NOT APPEAL unless you have not told us about those earnings when filing your initial claim.
Indiana has requested wages from the indicated source, but Indiana does not have authority to add wages to your claim from another source or from the federal government.


Please continue to check www.unemployment.in.gov for the most up to date information regarding unemployment insurance and PUA. DWD will post information at this site once an application for PUA is available.
 Sincerely,
Indiana Department of Workforce Development
The information contained in this message and any accompanying attachments may contain privileged, private and/or confidential information protected by state and federal law. Penalties may be assessed for unauthorized use and/or disclosure. This message and any attachments are intended for the designated recipient only. If you have received this information in error, please notify the sender immediately and return or destroy the information.
This e-mail transmission and any attachments are believed to have been sent free of any virus or other defect that might affect any computer system into which it is received and opened. It is, however, the recipient's responsibility to ensure that the e-mail transmission and any attachments are virus free, and the sender accepts no responsibility for any damage that may in any way arise from their use.


----------



## ReallyRik

Received my paperwork from EDD in CA yesterday. Went online and entered my passcode number. And walla' that easy
Now waiting for the $600.00 stimulus money.


----------



## Young Kim

I am SO happy for candycandy and many others who are getting their checks including the 600!  I feel so terrible about those including myself who must continue working for a fraction of what I am making...My first ride of the day I had to wait 2 hours for.


----------



## Djfourmoney

I spoke too soon. Since I got help before from EDD I had a BofA debt card, I have no idea where it is at the moment. More iffy news, I logged on to check the status of payments and it says "Disqualified" for the past two weeks, with no message in my inbox.

Guess I'll wait for the letter saying why and how to appeal.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

WAHN said:


> No intention of filing on my end, but here in PA, self-employed can't apply yet.
> 
> They'll be creating a separate form on the UC site.
> 
> Might happen sometime this week.


in Indiana the gig workers have to file and be rejected for unemployment in order to get the federal weekly payment of the covid-19 of $600.


----------



## Daisey77

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> in Indiana the gig workers have to file and be rejected for unemployment in order to get the federal weekly payment of the covid-19 of $600.


You mean you just have to file because you get the 600 regardless if you are approved or not? If it's not that way then you only get it if you are approved. There's no way you can be approved for unemployment and not get that 600


----------



## AllenChicago

Daisey77 said:


> Colorado is the same way as Illinois. They say it's going to be weeks. I'm glad I didn't stop driving, making myself dependent on this unemployment or stimulus check. Since Bozo Scalio made the unemployment guidelines as narrow as possible, by the time the states get this implemented, we're not going to qualify anyways.


You get the minimum $600 @ week, even if you keep driving but have a significantly reduced income. It's for those who are both unemployed and under-employed during this National Emergency. I just hope the Emergency isn't lifted before your state and mine give us the green light to apply! (Maybe they're dragging their feet to enable that to happen?)

Many state governors have the same "screw the little guy/gal" mindset, as Uber and Lyft's CEOs.


----------



## Daisey77

AllenChicago said:


> You get the minimum $600 @ week, even if you keep driving but have a significantly reduced income. It's for those who are both unemployed and under-employed during this National Emergency. I just hope the Emergency isn't lifted before your state and mine give us the green light to apply! (Maybe they're dragging their feet to enable that to happen?)
> 
> Many state governors have the same "screw the little guy/gal" mindset, as Uber and Lyft's CEOs.


Oh I'm quite sure that's exactly whats going to happen! Mr Scalia made sure of it. Glad I didn't jump on the "I'm getting free money so I'm not going to work" bandwagon.


----------



## 199817

After calling and using auto Dialer 4000 times over 3 weeks period finally was able to contact an (not too happy) individual on the other side representing NY State DL.
Me: Good Morning
Other: Hello, what is your social
Me: ......12...3
Okay you worked for LY-Uber-
Me: yes about 6 y
How many days you worked last week
Me: I was out 4 days and made almost $10 for myself after gas and counting Insurance I made -0- I am in negative column.
as per ride share companies I am an independent contractor/self employed, like owning a shop and no customer .
Other: we consider that you are an employee and if you are out 4 days and made Zero dollars but you were out, you are considered working and receive Zero dollars.
The bottom line is we are F.....kd either way one side we are employees and one side we are self employed.


----------



## tohunt4me

Rohits cousin.

Resolved !


----------



## Juggalo9er

File again next week say you made nothing... again the following week


----------



## DGlass

Hey guys so figured I’d update my situation after posting it a week ago or so... I got paperwork back stating that my max benefits are $0 still and total wages $0? This doesn’t make any sense to me.. is anybody else getting the info I’m getting? If so please enlighten me as to what the hell is going on 😂 I keep reading posts where you guys aren’t having issues and I feel as tho I’m one of the few that are having major issues with trying to get benefits. Thanks!


----------



## Daisey77

DGlass said:


> Hey guys so figured I'd update my situation after posting it a week ago or so... I got paperwork back stating that my max benefits are $0 still and total wages $0? This doesn't make any sense to me.. is anybody else getting the info I'm getting? If so please enlighten me as to what the hell is going on &#128514; I keep reading posts where you guys aren't having issues and I feel as tho I'm one of the few that are having major issues with trying to get benefits. Thanks!


Although I'm not able to help you , I want to correct your assumption that you're one of the few having problems. Starting last week, New York and Michigan were up and running but those were the only two states. So there might be a couple of us in those areas that got approved but other than that we're all having problems. The majority of us can't even apply yet!


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

DGlass said:


> Hey guys so figured I'd update my situation after posting it a week ago or so... I got paperwork back stating that my max benefits are $0 still and total wages $0? This doesn't make any sense to me.. is anybody else getting the info I'm getting? If so please enlighten me as to what the hell is going on &#128514; I keep reading posts where you guys aren't having issues and I feel as tho I'm one of the few that are having major issues with trying to get benefits. Thanks!


Mine says: zero and zero!!! Florida here. Also says my claim is ACTIVE! also says file on the 29th April for prior weeks. So, yeah, I am confused as hell too.


----------



## AllenChicago

(TIP)*Everyone:* Try visiting a section of this forum that pertains to your specific city or state. I go to the "Chicago" forum for Unemployment Filing advice and guidance. There should be several drivers in every state who are helping each other.

Here is the CITIES link: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/


----------



## Reynob Moore

Just got a letter stating 0 benefits. I think as independent contractors we are supposed to apply for the PUA once that website is setup.


----------



## Projecthelpusall

Unemployment called me yesterday, unfortunately I missed the call. The message was he needed my months earnings from September 2018 to October 2019. He said he couldn’t open the attachment I sent with my tax return. He said he will call back Monday. Looks like I might get unemployment, I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## Jennyma

SHalester said:


> how odd the Calif UI portal doesn't ask for bank info. How you manage getting it or are you referring to a check?


You get a bank card from Bank of America, you have to get the money from them and move to your account. I was so excited to get the extra $600.

Was a pleasant surprise added to the unemployment had had been getting.

I think independent contractors will get the $600 cares federal amount but not regular unemployment benefits depending on state if they'd think you've been qualified incorrectly.



Reynob Moore said:


> Just got a letter stating 0 benefits. I think as independent contractors we are supposed to apply for the PUA once that website is setup.


You have $0 benefits for state unemployment because you are an independent contractor and not eligible but under the Cares act you are eligible to collect for disaster funds. You've been told to shelter in place and not go out. This is available until july 31st. Depending on when you filed you have to certify benefits every two weeks. Log on and go to certify benefits. You have a balance of zero but you claim is open. You need to continue to indicate you have not work and have been looking.


----------



## PTB

Reynob Moore said:


> Just got a letter stating 0 benefits. I think as independent contractors we are supposed to apply for the PUA once that website is setup.


more information for you...

https://www.edd.ca.gov/pdf_pub_ctr/de1275b.pdf
 CANCELING OR STOPPING YOUR CLAIM
You may only cancel your UI claim if your claim has not ended, a Notice of Determination has not been mailed, no benefits have been paid, and no overpayment has been established on the claim. If your claim is canceled, you can file a new UI claim with a later date. If you want to cancel your claim, contact the EDD IMMEDIATELY. You cannot cancel a claim after you have collected UI benefits and cannot file a new UI claim until your current claim ends. If you go back to work or are no longer in need of UI benefits for some period of time, simply stop certifying. You can reopen your claim in the future if benefits are still available and your claim has not ended.


----------



## AllenChicago

In Illinois the website is telling all 1099 contract workers and self-employed sole Proprietors to file an unemployment claim..we are immediately assigned $0 in benefits.

And then by May 11th, our applications will begin to be processed for the $600 weekly Federal pandemic unemployment benefits mandated by the CARES Act. That is when the Illinois computer system is scheduled to be ready.

Also, everyone applying right now boosts the unemployment claims for each state, which enables the state's Governors to ask for even more general disaster emergency funds from the federal government.


----------



## Reynob Moore

Jennyma said:


> You have $0 benefits for state unemployment because you are an independent contractor and not eligible but under the Cares act you are eligible to collect for disaster funds. You've been told to shelter in place and not go out. This is available until july 31st. Depending on when you filed you have to certify benefits every two weeks. Log on and go to certify benefits. You have a balance of zero but you claim is open. You need to continue to indicate you have not work and have been looking.


When I log onto the website there is nothing displayed about my claim. And its impossible to get a hold of anyone.

Im pretty sure all we have to do is apply for PUA on the 28th when the site is up.


----------



## tohunt4me

argyowl said:


> Quantum surveillance.


THEY ARE ALREADY SPYING ON YOU IN

THE
FUTURE !


----------



## Galveston

Texas is making Uber drivers send in their tax return. This should fix a lot of people’s “zero benefits” problem.


----------



## Kalla-C

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


Are you saying we could file for unemployment with UberEats or just passenger Uber?


----------



## Galveston

Kalla-C said:


> Are you saying we could file for unemployment with UberEats or just passenger Uber?


Yes it doesn't matter uber eats or Uber passenger, you can file. You should file for lack of work or reduced work, not because you're afraid of a virus as the other poster suggested.


----------



## Daisey77

Kalla-C said:


> Are you saying we could file for unemployment with UberEats or just passenger Uber?


The CARES Act allows temporary unemployment benefits to independent contractors in Gig economy workers it expires on July 31st


----------



## Sally Ride

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


I had n ever filed before. GDOL came back and said claim denied. I filed appeal based in CARES act. Then I read that if you were denied benefits G DOL Wii send email on April 22 and then claim is processed via PUA, which is federal govt. The hard part us the waiting.


----------



## Ttown Driver

Some other drivers are wondering.
How is it affected if they did NOT include r/s income in their 2019 taxes.
Even though they have not filed yet they wonder about it if they didn't make periodic tax payments.
Any experts in the same situation they are in?


----------



## Projecthelpusall

I got the call Saturday from Edd and gave him my earnings info and he input it in the system. Then he said they will be contacting me for my 1099k . You have to email them to get any response. So just waiting on them to get back to me.


----------



## New Uber

NOTHING here in FLORIDA.


----------



## Daisey77

Colorado is up and running today. I must admit, up the whole process was pleasantly simple. I was prepared to take the day off for mental anguish after filing LOL got right in and the whole process took less than 20 minutes


----------



## got a p

i filed today. hit a few hiccups but changed browser and to upload a file i had to change it to pdf, otherwise not too hard to do. have your tax returns handy.


----------



## fermatamew

Ttown Driver said:


> Some other drivers are wondering.
> How is it affected if they did NOT include r/s income in their 2019 taxes.
> Even though they have not filed yet they wonder about it if they didn't make periodic tax payments.
> Any experts in the same situation they are in?


With the caveat that every state is different . . . In Massachusetts, you need to provide your 2019 income information whether or not you've filed 2019 taxes. (I had filed 2019 already, so it was a snap.) Our state's web site tells you what documents you need: " Your wage records for 2019, which includes:

1099 forms
Pay stubs
Bank statements "
You do not need to upload any of these. They are just so you can figure out how to answer the income questions. You have to certify that everything you entered is true and accurate, and as with any of these things, they can check your records, so best to be 100% honest.

From reading this thread, different states have widely differing ways of implementing PUA. Mass. has done a good job I think.


----------



## RushmanzanNPC

I filed yesterday in Colorado, after answering questions and uploading the income and wage info from my 2018 tax return and uploading tax return, I was told I had 39 weeks of approx 500$ Pending. I thought I was only going to get the 600$ til 7/31/20 from the Feds PUA money when that becomes available. Any one else find that strange or did many of us FT 900-1200$+ a week earners in Colorado get standard UI benefits too. I didn't have any W2 Earnings. Though my wife and I file jointly (her income was 21K) I am wondering if I messed up and they used that in their calculation. If so I'll need to fix that don't want to have to pay them back later. One would hope they would be going off the information on my tax return and know how to read it even if I misunderstood it on the application website. They didn't give us much info from where to pull the numbers and I'm not so bright being an Uber driver and all.
This morning I woke up to find my application was accepted and asking me to verify weekly income starting from march 23rd(date I used in original application process to declare when UBER in Boulder cratered). I earned a little on Uber and DD for 2 weeks, then self quarantined for 14 days and then Saturday I did DD for a night just to get out of the house and be reminded how terrible delivering for the entitled WFH boulder-****s can be. 3$ tips on 60$ orders at the door of 1.4 million dollar homes. Yeah were all in this together... HA HA
I know they will subtract those earnings from my payments, don't want to play any games with UI and lose the whole enchilada if this is even all for real.
Also I was never given a pin or told I would be needing one. Appears at this point the new system doesn't require it?
Also all "Correspondences" are Pending so nothing is for sure yet.....
Would love any input from Colorado drivers who applied.


----------



## Daisey77

RushmanzanNPC said:


> I filed yesterday in Colorado, after answering questions and uploading the income and wage info from my 2018 tax return and uploading tax return, I was told I had 39 weeks of approx 500$ Pending. I thought I was only going to get the 600$ til 7/31/20 from the Feds PUA money when that becomes available. Any one else find that strange or did many of us FT 900-1200$+ a week earners in Colorado get standard UI benefits too. I didn't have any W2 Earnings. Though my wife and I file jointly (her income was 21K) I am wondering if I messed up and they used that in their calculation. If so I'll need to fix that don't want to have to pay them back later. One would hope they would be going off the information on my tax return and know how to read it even if I misunderstood it on the application website. They didn't give us much info from where to pull the numbers and I'm not so bright being an Uber driver and all.
> This morning I woke up to find my applicationaverage cepted and asking me to verify weekly income starting from march 23rd(date I used in original application process to declare when UBER in Boulder cratered). I earned a little on Uber and DD for 2 weeks, then self quarantined for 14 days and then Saturday I did DD for a night just to get out of the house and be reminded how terrible delivering for the entitled WFH [email protected]@@@s can be. 3$ tips on 60$ orders at the door of 1.4 million dollar homes. Yeah were all in this together... HA HA
> I know they will subtract those earnings from my payments, don't want to play any games with UI and lose the whole enchilada if this is even all for real.
> Also I was never given a pin or told I would be needing one. Appears at this point the new system doesn't require it?
> Also all "Correspondences" are Pending so nothing is for sure yet.....
> Would love any input from Colorado drivers who applied.


Nope that's definitely not the case for all of us full-time drivers LOL well not the dollar amount anyways but all gig economy workers, independent contractors and self-employed get the PUA plus FPUC. My overall weekly average is $1,000 to $1,100 and my PUA is only 232 + The $600 FPUC. There is no State UI for us. it's all federally funded, both the PUA and FPUC.

What did you put down for your business loss or profit?


----------



## RushmanzanNPC

Daisey77 said:


> Nope that's definitely not the case for all of us full-time drivers LOL well not the dollar amount anyways but all gig economy workers, independent contractors and self-employed get the PUA plus FPUC. My overall weekly average is $1,000 to $1,100 and my PUA is only 232 + The $600 FPUC. There is no State UI for us. it's all federally funded, both the PUA and FPUC.
> 
> What did you put down for your business loss or profit?


Hi Daisey7! I totally messed mine up and over reported my income. I'm hoping to fix it when I can connect with someone at unemployment. My mistake was to use line 7 Gross income of 28K. I know people here in the forum say to use line 31 net profit or loss which makes sense on the surface. For me that would only be 510$ because on my 2018 return I had bought a vehicle for Uber and had 17k in depreciation. I called my CPA who did my taxes last year to get advice if I should file and use 2019 instead. Then I got good news from this very professional CPA. He said for the reporting they are asking for, I should add my line 29 Tentative Profit loss to my line 13 Depreciation and that's the correct answer for profit. That gave me 20k to report. Hopefully that will give me at least 200$ a week before the 4 month $600 Add on. The weird thing is now when I log on all my info is gone and my only option is to start a claim. After waiting a couple hours and still no normal dashboard I tried to start a new claim and it said I was already on file. So I'm basically stuck in limbo till the dashboard comes back and then hopefully get some way to redo my claim. 
Take care


----------



## Daisey77

RushmanzanNPC said:


> Hi Daisey7! I totally messed mine up and over reported my income. I'm hoping to fix it when I can connect with someone at unemployment. My mistake was to use line 7 Gross income of 28K. I know people here in the forum say to use line 31 net profit or loss which makes sense on the surface. For me that would only be 510$ because on my 2018 return I had bought a vehicle for Uber and had 17k in depreciation. I called my CPA who did my taxes last year to get advice if I should file and use 2019 instead. Then I got good news from this very professional CPA. He said for the reporting they are asking for, I should add my line 29 Tentative Profit loss to my line 13 Depreciation and that's the correct answer for profit. That gave me 20k to report. Hopefully that will give me at least 200$ a week before the 4 month $600 Add on. The weird thing is now when I log on all my info is gone and my only option is to start a claim. After waiting a couple hours and still no normal dashboard I tried to start a new claim and it said I was already on file. So I'm basically stuck in limbo till the dashboard comes back and then hopefully get some way to redo my claim.
> Take care


 are you trying sign in under existing claimant? If not, that's what you should be signing in under now. Have you certified your previous weeks?

You don't really get a choice of what numbers to put in. It tells you specifically what boxes to get the info from and you have to submit a copy of your Schedule C


----------



## got a p

Yeah sign in on the right after your first rodeo. Don't forget your password dude!


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

So as it seems no one can actually say yes I actually got spendable cash from unemployment. Don't care about what a cpu displays but actual cash in hand . As for me not surprising one bit. I have said this before and will keep saying this we are taxi drivers dont fool yourself with a label that obviously and now proven doesn't change a thing. I hope a majority of you leave the driving to real indepndant drivers and go back to corporate America where you will b much happier with the security of unemployment. You can't have it both ways . Either your a independent and live as such or your a dependent and participant of the system that the independent feeds off of. Either way has its pros and cons. Hey California how did all that crying work out A.B 5 whaaaaaaaat?????


----------



## got a p

you're a salty little guy aren't you?


----------



## Daisey77

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> So as it seems no one can actually say yes I actually got spendable cash from unemployment. Don't care about what a cpu displays but actual cash in hand . As for me not surprising one bit. I have said this before and will keep saying this we are taxi drivers dont fool yourself with a label that obviously and now proven doesn't change a thing. I hope a majority of you leave the driving to real indepndant drivers and go back to corporate America where you will b much happier with the security of unemployment. You can't have it both ways . Either your a independent and live as such or your a dependent and participant of the system that the independent feeds off of. Either way has its pros and cons. Hey California how did all that crying work out A.B 5 whaaaaaaaat?????


 our system just got set up two days ago . So far it seems to be running pretty smooth compared to the other states. I guess time will tell but I wouldn't be getting too excited over there quite yet.

I assume you're not going to file? How is the Arizona process coming along?


----------



## _Tron_

California has updated its pandemic info page since last I looked. Apologies if this information has already been posted. There are now more details about the amounts paid out over the payments period (see screenshot or link).

The special site for ICs is scheduled to go online next Tuesday the 28th of April. As some on this board have demonstrated, the $600 bonus payment is starting to go our for those who filed through the conventional channel.

https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019/pandemic-unemployment-assistance.htm


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I filed in the Capital of Your Naton. I do not know if I will get it.


----------



## Daisey77

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> So as it seems no one can actually say yes I actually got spendable cash from unemployment. Don't care about what a cpu displays but actual cash in hand . As for me not surprising one bit. I have said this before and will keep saying this we are taxi drivers dont fool yourself with a label that obviously and now proven doesn't change a thing. I hope a majority of you leave the driving to real indepndant drivers and go back to corporate America where you will b much happier with the security of unemployment. You can't have it both ways . Either your a independent and live as such or your a dependent and participant of the system that the independent feeds off of. Either way has its pros and cons. Hey California how did all that crying work out A.B 5 whaaaaaaaat?????


Well I have spendable cash in the amount of $2,757 from unemployment deposited onto a ReliaCard which is Colorado debit card for unemployment with US Bank. Now what playa? &#129335;&#127996;&#128536;


----------



## _Tron_

The ubderlyftdrivers.com website posted an article listing the PUA status state by state. According to the linked table 29 states are accepting applications (4-23-20)

https://airtable.com/shrAP09GeqMt4S...kgroundColor=blue&viewControls=on&blocks=hide


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Daisey77 said:


> Well I have spendable cash in the amount of $2,757 from unemployment deposited onto a ReliaCard which is Colorado debit card for unemployment with US Bank. Now what playa? &#129335;&#127996;&#128536;


Congratulations straight up go hit up a dispo and chill &#129395;. Would anyone else like to chime in anyone from good ol California?



Daisey77 said:


> our system just got set up two days ago . So far it seems to be running pretty smooth compared to the other states. I guess time will tell but I wouldn't be getting too excited over there quite yet.
> 
> I assume you're not going to file? How is the Arizona process coming along?


Nope already did the claim was in fact "accepted " but it also said there was a problem with me stating I was self employed so yea I'm not counting on it. Lol Arizona will give me food stamps and free medical so not totally left out . It's just time to get a CDL and leave rideshare alone . &#129300;


----------



## Dendriver1

Daisey77 said:


> Well I have spendable cash in the amount of $2,757 from unemployment deposited onto a ReliaCard which is Colorado debit card for unemployment with US Bank. Now what playa? &#129335;&#127996;&#128536;


Hey, I have been approved for a similar amount! I guess I have to wait for the debit card now. I applied on Monday, did you get your card yet? I have not.


----------



## Dendriver1

Dendriver1 said:


> Hey, I have been approved for a similar amount! I guess I have to wait for the debit card now. I applied on Monday, did you get your card yet? I have not.


Update- I got it!


----------



## Caitanya

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


I'm in Texas and I gave up on unemployment. It took me ages to finally submit my application, and all I got was a "we need more information" message. Please call such and such," and when I call there is no answer, or busy, or I get another recording telling me to "call later." I don't have time for that. I'll resume UberEats in early May. Wish me luck because I can't afford to get sick.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Caitanya said:


> I'm in Texas and I gave up on unemployment. It took me ages to finally submit my application, and all I got was a "we need more information" message. Please call such and such," and when I call there is no answer, or busy, or I get another recording telling me to "call later." I don't have time for that. I'll resume UberEats in early May. Wish me luck because I can't afford to get sick.


The federal money doesnt start till the 11th I think. The way it works here in Illinois is you have to get declined and keep reapplying till then. It's only $600 a week but I dont think rideshare is going to come back very soon. Keep reupping till then we will see. Hopefully it will go back the 6 weeks we been waiting
Good luck stay healthy


----------



## Daisey77

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The federal money doesnt start till the 11th I think. The way it works here in Illinois is you have to get declined and keep reapplying till then. It's only $600 a week but I dont think rideshare is going to come back very soon. Keep reupping till then we will see. Hopefully it will go back the 6 weeks we been waiting
> Good luck stay healthy


The FPUC has been in effect since they signed the Cares Act. The only delay in getting it would be, the state being delayed in getting the system up and running. However they must backdate it. Obviously your eligibility date comes into play but I know here, drivers who were eligible before the Cares Act was signed, got payment all the way back to when it was signed


----------



## Richiek123.

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


I am getting $800/week on unemployment


----------



## shirleyujest

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> . . .


I filed for unemployment a couple of weeks ago, was denied, then filed the protest they allowed. Then they gave me $160/week for unemployment, plus the $600 PUA (total $651/week, as I had asked them to withhold taxes). I received two weeks of unemployment and PUA benefits yesterday, along with the check for 1,200 yesterday. I feel like a millionaire. And so I'm going to do absolutely nothing for the next 39 weeks. That's the hard part, but it beats driving my new car into the ground.

I'm sure you'll probably be denied unemployment benefits at first, but just file the protest they allow, being as specific as you can in the explanation part. Good luck!



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You don't get unemployment. You don't quit and get it! There are rides out there and you chose not to do it. You do not qualify when you quit


I don't know where you are, but I was able to get unemployment (I'm in Michigan). In Michigan they allow "gig" workers unemployment benefits. It may be a nationwide thing. You should file an unemployment claim anyway. And that's the only way you're going to get the PUA (Pandemic Unemployment Assistance) benefits of $600 per week.


----------



## Daisey77

shirleyujest said:


> I filed for unemployment a couple of weeks ago, was denied, then filed the protest they allowed. Then they gave me $160/week for unemployment, plus the $600 PUA (total $651/week, as I had asked them to withhold taxes). I received two weeks of unemployment and PUA benefits yesterday, along with the check for 1,200 yesterday. I feel like a millionaire. And so I'm going to do absolutely nothing for the next 39 weeks. That's the hard part, but it beats driving my new car into the ground.
> 
> I'm sure you'll probably be denied unemployment benefits at first, but just file the protest they allow, being as specific as you can in the explanation part. Good luck!
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are, but I was able to get unemployment (I'm in Michigan). In Michigan they allow "gig" workers unemployment benefits. It may be a nationwide thing. You should file an unemployment claim anyway. And that's the only way you're going to get the PUA (Pandemic Unemployment Assistance) benefits of $600 per week.


Remember only the PUA ($160) is good for 39 weeks. The FPUC ($600) is only until the end of July


----------



## Andrew_H

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


Getting $254 a week for unemployment and $600 a week through the same unemployment but as a seperate payout for gig workers. It's legit. I file at the end of May. Last Wednesday I got $1800 gig worker back pay. This week I got $854.


----------



## bigdogk9

oldfart said:


> I completed my application in Florida today. And it took all day. Each page too several minutes to load and several times I got an error and had to start over. At one point I got a message that the site was down and would be back up at 6:30 pm. And it was. It took 3 hours to do what should have taken 30 min but I got it done
> 
> There was a check box to indicate the reason for the application was the virus. But no instruction regarding the $600 that's supposed to come from the feds I'm going to try to call tomorrow with that question


florida will not approve you,you will have to wait for the gig application to be put on line,they said with in the next week or so.


----------



## UberDriver5000

shirleyujest said:


> I filed for unemployment a couple of weeks ago, was denied, then filed the protest they allowed. Then they gave me $160/week for unemployment, plus the $600 PUA (total $651/week, as I had asked them to withhold taxes). I received two weeks of unemployment and PUA benefits yesterday, along with the check for 1,200 yesterday. I feel like a millionaire. And so I'm going to do absolutely nothing for the next 39 weeks. That's the hard part, but it beats driving my new car into the ground.
> 
> I'm sure you'll probably be denied unemployment benefits at first, but just file the protest they allow, being as specific as you can in the explanation part. Good luck!
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are, but I was able to get unemployment (I'm in Michigan). In Michigan they allow "gig" workers unemployment benefits. It may be a nationwide thing. You should file an unemployment claim anyway. And that's the only way you're going to get the PUA (Pandemic Unemployment Assistance) benefits of $600 per week.


You have to mail in an appeal correct?



Andrew_H said:


> Getting $254 a week for unemployment and $600 a week through the same unemployment but as a seperate payout for gig workers. It's legit. I file at the end of May. Last Wednesday I got $1800 gig worker back pay. This week I got $854.


I got $0 approved I think I need to appeal? Or reapply under the new system?


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Daisey77 said:


> You mean you just have to file because you get the 600 regardless if you are approved or not? If it's not that way then you only get it if you are approved. There's no way you can be approved for unemployment and not get that 600


That is because Indiana will have to turn you down so that you can go directly to the federal government site and log in, give them information so that they can see if you are eligible to get the covid-19 PUA Federal 600.00 per week for 30 weeks. In other words one will have to be turned down for state unemployment in order to get the federal unemployment.


----------



## CANELO ALVAREZ

ArchieNJohnsonIII said:


> This is what I posted elsewhere...
> 
> Good day all. I filed for my unemployment this morning at 4:35am and stayed on the floridajobs.org website making sure that all of my info got recorded. For my further protection against "denial of claim" I used SNAGIT12 to record everything I documented on the screen in case of rejection for a lawyer to then later review. I also attached exhibits - UBER provided a 1099K as I made almost $23,000.00 in 2019 and Lyft had a 1099-Misc which was over $11,000.00 - when I filed, I filed that these are San Francisco companies... I gave their Tax Payer Identification numbers and I gave their physical headquarters and phone numbers. I claimed that I am filing because of COVID -19 (there was a check box.) I further claimed that I could not social distance myself from my passengers in my van (by 6 feet or more.) I claimed that UBER/LYFT are leaving it up to its' passengers (not drivers) to be aware of whether they are sick or not and that I cannot take that risk. I claimed that there are passengers that may have the virus and not be sick called spreaders and that I cannot afford to risk it for their business model. I claimed they coughed and sneezed in my vehicle and that my wife has a weakened immune system. I also claimed that the government shutdown has caused a severe turn in my pay. THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT as of 3 or 4 days ago allows gig-workers to file for unemployment and I AM GETTING AHEAD OF THE CURVE. I claimed that the area I drive is ALL OF FLORIDA - not just my county...
> 
> My answers on the www.floridajobs.org website again were fully recorded on a video in case of the state of Florida rejecting my claims for the sole purpose of a lawsuit if denied. Just because SOMEONE tells me to jump off of a bridge does not mean I have to do so. In this case UBER/LYFT are telling us to jump off of a god damn bridge and I am one that will not do so! Your lives and mine are more important than a fare price... stay in and protect yourselves.
> 
> While the state of Florida has the lowest unemployment compensation ($275.00 a wk) after taxes $250.00 - please consider that the government is also tacking on $600.00 per week on top of the $275.00 per week for those unemployed (Nationwide.) Get unemployment now... @@@@ UBER/LYFT - cause a massive strike, ultimately we should create a union and get fair pay before going back to work for UBER/LYFT!!! More and more drivers are replacing us before this PANDEMIC!!! Now, with all of them, we cannot earn a fair wage...
> 
> Take advantage of the current situation people!!!
> We are ALL AFFECTED BY THIS NOT JUST RIDESHARE DRIVERS... but,
> WE can make a difference in the outcome for our future.
> I was a FULL-TIME DRIVER.
> 
> At the end before I took myself off of the street I was making over $4,000 a month.
> On unemployment, $275.00 per week = $1000.00 plus
> $600.00 per week x 4 = $2400.00 for a total of $3400 before taxes (not driving) and saving lives including my own...
> seems fair enough for up to 4 months (I believe.)
> 
> I wish you all the best, stay safe.
> And, I hope I gave everyone a glimmer of hope!
> If nothing more... it should also cause UBER/LYFT to report in the future for unemployment comp etc.
> PEACE OUT.


THANK YOU


----------



## ldriva

Daisey77 said:


> Remember only the PUA ($160) is good for 39 weeks. The FPUC ($600) is only until the end of July


I won't be surprised if it gets extended. The economic fallout is going take awhile to bounce back from. Nevertheless, I suggest everybody save as much as you can for however long you get the extra $600.


----------



## OCUberGuy

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey Fellow Drivers.
> 
> I haven't ever filed for unemployment before but as I'm out of work and we
> are now eligible it's time to do it now.
> 
> I think I heard that in addition to
> the money that the state gives
> there will be an additional $600
> a week from the feds.
> 
> Let's share information about filing
> and our payment timelines here.


CA is up and running with their new website, looks legit.


----------



## Daisey77

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> That is because Indiana will have to turn you down so that you can go directly to the federal government site and log in, give them information so that they can see if you are eligible to get the covid-19 PUA Federal 600.00 per week for 30 weeks. In other words one will have to be turned down for state unemployment in order to get the federal unemployment.


So it sounds like you guys are being given a lot of misinformation.

1) Although the PUA and FPUC is 100% federally funded, the states are individually in charge of implementing and overseeing them. There is no federal govt site to handle claims. Perhaps your state government has 2 sites? One for UI and one for PUA?

2) The FPUC ($600) is not for 30 weeks. Its only 16-17 weeks. March 29 until July 31st

3) the fact Indiana is making you get denied the PUA in order to get the FPUC is scarey. All I can say is educate yourself on the matter so you have facts when you are dealing with them. The Federal guidelines state you have to be approved for the PUA in order to get the FPUC. So them denying you for PUA, automatically disqualifies you the FPUC. You cant that without the PUA


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Yep I can see what you mean, on top of that they have just sent me a second site within their government site that is saying that even though we are not or have not yet received the pua, we have to fill out vouchers stating hours work and money made.


----------



## Corona

Any self employed (rideshare driver) got the benefit yet in NJ? I would like to know because I’m still checking everyday but nothing.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Yep, and is there anyone in Indianapolis that have received their PUA, or SBA up to $10,000.00 loan/grant?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I got it to-day, from the District of Columbia.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

FYI, UBER drivers in Indiana's Uber Hot Spots, your PUA should be coming to your DEBIT cards tomorrow???
CAN I GET MORE INFORMATION ON PANDEMIC UNEMPLOYMENT ASSISTANCE?
Q47. What is Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA)?
click on this link to get an example of what people are being put through by some states,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Unemployment/comments/fv84hx/_/fmh51b7

Click on this link for information on how to file for PAU in most states for GIG Workers, https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=define+Leave+of+Absence+Not+"A&A"

Click on this link or get a lawyer if your state refuses to pay PUA to you as a GIG Worker, 
https://www.google.com/search?clien...hUKEwiev4L6xKLpAhWUWc0KHf1WBqgQ4dUDCAs&uact=5
A47. PUA creates a temporary federal unemployment insurance program for individuals not otherwise
eligible for UI benefits, including the self-employed, independent contractors, gig economy workers,
those seeking part-time employment, and individuals lacking sufficient work history but who would be
able to work and looking for work were it not due to COVID-19. PUA is not payable to individuals who
have the ability to telework with pay or who are receiving paid sick leave or other paid leave benefits.
The new federal program requires an entire new system to be designed and built from the ground up.
DWD is integrating the new system into Uplink so that these benefits can be provided as quickly and
efficiently as possible to impacted Hoosiers. PUA applications will be available in Uplink on April 24 to
those who have already applied for and been denied regular UI benefits. PUA applications will be
available to others as soon as they apply for and are denied regular UI. DWD will begin making PUA
payments on May 8, 2020.
Q48. If I am self-employed, part of the "gig" economy or do not have sufficient work history to qualify
for unemployment insurance benefits but am not able to work due to COVID-19, will I be eligible for
unemployment insurance benefits?
A48. Self-employed individuals, independent contractors/gig economy workers or those who do not
have sufficient work history are not engaged in covered employment for the purposes of UI, so regular
UI benefits would not be available. You will likely be eligible for PUA. PUA is not payable to individuals
who have the ability to telework with pay or who are receiving paid sick leave or other paid leave
benefits. To be eligible for PUA, you must file for regular unemployment insurance benefits and be
denied. Instructions on how to add your employer can be found here. You will then apply for PUA. PUA
applications will be available in the online filing system, Uplink, starting on April 24, 2020.


----------



## Caitanya

Update: it finally came through for me and I’m more relaxed.


----------



## Uberguyken

I'm Getting $706 a week in Mississippi until July 31st, and $106 a week after that if they don't extend the additional $600. As we base our weekly certifications on PROFIT, not Earnings as IC's... I take my weekly income (As I'm still driving) and deduct my .575 per mile total for that same week to come up with profit and I have been in the negative every week so far and suspect It will be the same for the foreseeable future and I will get the max benefits as long as I claim I made $0 after expenses....so I plan on filing every week until the 39 weeks we are eligible for runs out... Even if it's only $106 a week. I didn't ask for the economy to shut down so I'm getting paid anything I'm eligible for period.....

Anyone not doing it this way.... You are leaving money (That your eligible for) on the table...


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Uberguyken said:


> I'm Getting $706 a week in Mississippi until July 31st, and $106 a week after that if they don't extend the additional $600. As we base our weekly certifications on PROFIT, not Earnings as IC's... I take my weekly income (As I'm still driving) and deduct my .575 per mile total for that same week to come up with profit and I have been in the negative every week so far and suspect It will be the same for the foreseeable future and I will get the max benefits as long as I claim I made $0 after expenses....so I plan on filing every week until the 39 weeks we are eligible for runs out... Even if it's only $106 a week. I didn't ask for the economy to shut down so I'm getting paid anything I'm eligible for period.....
> 
> Anyone not doing it this way.... You are leaving money (That your eligible for) on the table...
> 
> View attachment 459805


Hell yea get what you can . I remember good ol bugs bunny lol.


----------



## Atavar

after a couple months jumping through hoops with Minnesota I finally got approved. Lyft was being completely unresponsive to the state. 
what it took to get approved was sending them my 10-99K from Lyft along with my weekly payout summaries. Lyft was my only income last year 
I even told them about my Social Security money. 
I am getting $200 from state and $600 from fed.
Hurrah!


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Uberguyken said:


> I'm Getting $706 a week in Mississippi until July 31st, and $106 a week after that if they don't extend the additional $600. As we base our weekly certifications on PROFIT, not Earnings as IC's... I take my weekly income (As I'm still driving) and deduct my .575 per mile total for that same week to come up with profit and I have been in the negative every week so far and suspect It will be the same for the foreseeable future and I will get the max benefits as long as I claim I made $0 after expenses....so I plan on filing every week until the 39 weeks we are eligible for runs out... Even if it's only $106 a week. I didn't ask for the economy to shut down so I'm getting paid anything I'm eligible for period.....
> 
> Anyone not doing it this way.... You are leaving money (That your eligible for) on the table...
> 
> View attachment 459805


got mine tooo! and a piece of that SBA loan..








Uberguyken said:


> I'm Getting $706 a week in Mississippi until July 31st, and $106 a week after that if they don't extend the additional $600. As we base our weekly certifications on PROFIT, not Earnings as IC's... I take my weekly income (As I'm still driving) and deduct my .575 per mile total for that same week to come up with profit and I have been in the negative every week so far and suspect It will be the same for the foreseeable future and I will get the max benefits as long as I claim I made $0 after expenses....so I plan on filing every week until the 39 weeks we are eligible for runs out... Even if it's only $106 a week. I didn't ask for the economy to shut down so I'm getting paid anything I'm eligible for period.....
> 
> Anyone not doing it this way.... You are leaving money (That your eligible for) on the table...
> 
> View attachment 459805


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Update !! The state of Illinois is treating us the same way as regular employees and I just got a payment of $5532 deposited for the past 6 weeks.
I was really surprised... that's after
15% tax withholding money too..


----------



## Daisey77

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Update !! The state of Illinois is treating us the same way as regular employees and I just got a payment of $5532 deposited for the past 6 weeks.
> I was really surprised... that's after
> 15% tax withholding money too..


Congrats!! Im glad things are working out! Why do you say they're treating you the same way as regular employees though? Here regular employees who get regular UI don't get backdated. So it's almost like we're getting special privileges


----------



## Sal29

I applied for PUA in Pennsylvania on April 19th. The last day I worked was February 21st. I got four deposits Tuesday May 12th totaling $5,745 for back pay dating back to February 23rd being my first day of Unemployment. till May 9th.
I'll file again every Sunday and hopefully get my payments every Tuesday like I did this week.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Daisey77 said:


> Congrats!! Im glad things are working out! Why do you say they're treating you the same way as regular employees though? Here regular employees who get regular UI don't get backdated. So it's almost like we're getting special privileges


U/l never paid any money into the unemployment system. Without the coronavirus nobody outside of New York or California would have qualified as I understood it.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Update !! The state of Illinois is treating us the same way as regular employees and I just got a payment of $5532 deposited for the past 6 weeks.
> I was really surprised... that's after
> 15% tax withholding money too..


You ain't seen nothin yet, they want to give the next stimulus pack to people getting SSA and SSI as a Loan. They are giving us $5,000.00 if we agree not to get our SSA for 3 months?????BS


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Im amazed, I got mine thanks AZ.🥳😎. Just as promised by website. Now to see if i qualify for any back and future


----------



## Cvillegordo

Virginia driver here. Yes, I was approved right away for 13 weeks of the full weekly amount ($378) plus the CARES payments of $600/week. However, my first payment should have hit today, and it did not . There are no live people to speak to, but the automated response system confirmed my total amount and also said that there is an "outstanding issue" which prevented processing of my weekly claim. So I'm dead in the water until I can figure that out.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

Cvillegordo said:


> Virginia driver here. Yes, I was approved right away for 13 weeks of the full weekly amount ($378) plus the CARES payments of $600/week. However, my first payment should have hit today, and it did not . There are no live people to speak to, but the automated response system confirmed my total amount and also said that there is an "outstanding issue" which prevented processing of my weekly claim. So I'm dead in the water until I can figure that out.


Yeah, I had a similar problem here in Indiana I drive in Indianapolis, and what I did was, I sent them my 1099-k and my 2019 tax records both IRS and state completed tax forms. I sent these forms as proof of my income for the year 2019, and that I was a contract driver for Uber with no questions. I had already received $1,273.00 from the Indiana DWD pua, and yesterday I received another $749 right after I sent those forms. I said all of these forms by my fax machine it is quicker, check their employee unemployment manual and see if they have a fax number.


----------



## Cvillegordo

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> Yeah, I had a similar problem here in Indiana I drive in Indianapolis, and what I did was, I sent them my 1099-k and my 2019 tax records both IRS and state completed tax forms. I sent these forms as proof of my income for the year 2019, and that I was a contract driver for Uber with no questions. I had already received $1,273.00 from the Indiana DWD pua, and yesterday I received another $749 right after I sent those forms. I said all of these forms by my fax machine it is quicker, check their employee unemployment manual and see if they have a fax number.


 My 1st thought was that it had to be related to taxes, but I was already approved so that's throwing me,


----------



## Mneri66

SHalester said:


> must be on the 'home' screen of the portal. Scroll down to the bottom: Claim Summary. More info is coming via snail mail supposedly. That was before I found where you can set all communications to be via email....
> View attachment 441052


How and where did you apply? Couldn't find claim form for PUA claims. Thanks


----------



## SHalester

Mneri66 said:


> How and where did you apply? Couldn't find claim form for PUA claims. Thanks


sorry, that was calif. Won't apply to you. I actually applied for UI; then the $600 is added automatically once approved for UI.


----------



## Uberguyken

Forget Unemployment.... I wanna know where my damn tax refund is.. I filed in January... And NOONE available there to talk to.... I want my money. Maybe if I start charging them interest like they do us ..


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> I wanna know where my damn tax refund is


I filed in February and got the refund in a few weeks; both Fed and state. Have you tried the automated system via phone?


----------



## _Tron_

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Update !! The state of Illinois is treating us the same way as regular employees and I just got a payment of $5532 deposited for the past 6 weeks.


Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Uberguyken

Independently wealthy working for the state....lol


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII

Kalla-C said:


> Are you saying we could file for unemployment with UberEats or just passenger Uber?


Anything Uber...


----------



## [email protected]

SHalester said:


> well, in Calif I did on Sat. It appears the claim was approved. Maybe. I wasn't notified, but viewed the online status and now there is a total claim amount and a weekly pymt amount. Odd, I didn't give them any numbers, so not sure how they came up with the numbers. Whether it turns into a check coming, is an open question. AND no indication of the Fed $600 amount either......


Hi Shal...I can't get by the "work type" question for the edd online site...help me please


----------



## Mneri66

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shal...I can't get by the "work type" question for the edd online site...help me please


The $600 will not show but you will get it. I filed last week and got my unemployment benefit + $600, but the $600 will not show as a line item.


----------



## Mneri66

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shal...I can't get by the "work type" question for the edd online site...help me please


They base your unemployment benefit amount on your 2019 filed taxes.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Hell yea get what you can . I remember good ol bugs bunny lol.


It's crazy isn't it how many of us do our taxes and show a loss from doing rideshare.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm stuck on the "work type question on my unemployment app...can anyone help me?


----------



## Daisey77

[email protected] said:


> I'm stuck on the "work type question on my unemployment app...can anyone help me?


I honestly have no idea how California works. I'm guessing the operate completely different than the rest of the country. Do you guys have two different application processes? UI and Pua or do all PUA applicants have to file and get denied by UI first?


----------



## Projecthelpusall

I’m in California and filed ui on March 15th and then got 0 benefit , then filed for pua on April 29th. Called them twice and both times said to wait for something in mail. I still have not received anything and benefits still says 0 and can’t get through to Edd or Covid 19 Edd number. I’ve had no income since March 15th. California sucks.


----------



## Projecthelpusall

I just received a phone call from Edd rep. He is calling Uber/Lyft drivers to send 2018-2019 1099k . So he texted me his Edd business card and it is legitimate and I screenshot my 1099k and text him. He confirmed he received and said within 1 hour he will submit my 1099k and I will see my benefits amount on Edd website soon and then mail debit card within 3-5 days. Finally. Also will back pay to March 15th. I’m in California, so have your phone on , because this is how they are doing it. Hope this gives some hope.


----------



## _Tron_

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shal...I can't get by the "work type" question for the edd online site...help me please





[email protected] said:


> I'm stuck on the "work type question on my unemployment app...can anyone help me?


This is a common roadblock that others have hit due to the instructions being less than clear. It's been weeks so i am working from memory, but the trick on that page is to ADD A WORK TYPE. Look for the choice. When you get the pick list look for *taxi driver* or similar and choose that.


----------



## [email protected]

_Tron_ said:


> This is a common roadblock that others have hit due to the instructions being less than clear. It's been weeks so i am working from memory, but the trick on that page is to ADD A WORK TYPE. Look for the choice. When you get the pick list look for *taxi driver* or similar and choose that.


Thank you Tron...never would have got through that without you...you're a good puppy...good luck to you


----------



## _Tron_

[email protected] said:


> Thank you Tron...never would have got through that without you...you're a good puppy...good luck to you


Your welcome tim. You are new so I will tell you how this works. When someone makes a post that is helpful you go back and *like* the post. Or you can *love* the post if you'd like. That in itself is a kind of thank you, plus, it adds to the member's creds. If someone looks at my stats they will see all the up votes and know with certainty that I am a kindhearted, beloved, well-liked, and respected member of this forum. (I even help my landlady take out her garbage)

Which is as it should be. ;>


----------

